# Beschreibt Euer Sexualleben mit einem WoW-Begriff



## Karius (24. März 2010)

Das hab ich in einem anderen Forum entdeckt. Ich mache mal den Anfang mit:

"Working as intended" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (24. März 2010)

Wer interessiert sich für das Sexualleben anderer Spieler? o_O"

Wird eh nur selbstgeprofiliere ohne Ende...


----------



## Nekrit (24. März 2010)

Rogue 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Aggro Incoming fragt lieber nicht wieso ^^


----------



## Honeycutt (24. März 2010)

Fatal Error


----------



## nemø (24. März 2010)

Gearscore 6k
Recount ebenso...

Nein Scherz

Jäger....
Ich komm zu früh dazu und stell mich dann vor schämen tot


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Gearscore 6k
> Recount ebenso...
> 
> Nein Scherz
> ...



so geil ich konnt eben vor lauter lachen nicht mehr luft holen ^^


----------



## Ganos (24. März 2010)

Rogue - Doing It From Behind


----------



## Tamîkus (24. März 2010)

die frau raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crombold (24. März 2010)

Kampfrausch ist aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xDDDDDDD


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (24. März 2010)

Klare Sache Raidleiter

Was ich sage wird gemacht ;P


----------



## nemø (24. März 2010)

*Verneigt sich vor seinem Publikum*

Paladin
Wenn der Schutz platzt, wars das....

Nein, das zu low

Ganz ehrlich:
[url=http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19323]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## Daryst (24. März 2010)

Warcraft---Arbeit Arbeit oder aus WoW u "nehmen" Kerze. xD


----------



## lordtheseiko (24. März 2010)

Eierwärmerdecke?

irgendeiner hat die in der signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crombold (24. März 2010)

Gibts da auch was wie ein DKP System ? XDD je mehr punkte du hast, desto mehr haste davon xD


----------



## Ledernase (24. März 2010)

berserker an und umnuken^^







nach 1 woche: alle wings clear incl hardmodes <----- wer das versteht is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die frau raiden



den wird keiner schlagen ^^


----------



## Zuvo (24. März 2010)

Gleich ist enrange^^


----------



## EisblockError (24. März 2010)

Die Idee ist ja ganz nett, aber der Thread ist irgendwie blödsinn.


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ja ganz nett, aber der Thread ist irgendwie blödsinn.



Dein Kommentar ist auch Blödsinn, bei Kampfrausch musste ich erstmal lachen, der war echt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (24. März 2010)

Legendär


----------



## bo-rulez (24. März 2010)

hmm fail? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

WoW ist WoW.
Sexualleben ist Sexualleben.

Was bitte hat beides miteinander zu tun?
Zudem, mein Sexualleben geht keinen etwas an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (24. März 2010)

disconnect^^


----------



## Itirian (24. März 2010)

Hardmode


----------



## echterman (24. März 2010)

Stat Tank


----------



## xandy (24. März 2010)

die frau raiden und nach 9 monaten looten :/
könnte jemand sagen ...


----------



## Schrottinator (24. März 2010)

Burst damage und instant Pyro.


----------



## Ithilian (24. März 2010)

wipe


----------



## Jaytonic (24. März 2010)

!!! Multishot !!!


----------



## Elandras (24. März 2010)

hammer der rechtschaffenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galvaras (24. März 2010)

exorzismus *hust*


----------



## c0mA (24. März 2010)

Trifft zu 100% kritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scythe86 (24. März 2010)

...eine Daily-Quest. Kein Gold, keine Marken, aber irgendwann ist man immerhin auf ehrfürchtig...


----------



## schäubli (24. März 2010)

Försterschock!
Wer den versteht ist gut


----------



## Jice (24. März 2010)

Eigentlich immer nur Boss mit Adds ;-)

aber mal im ernst 
Solange rum gimpen bis sie enraged.


----------



## Laxis (24. März 2010)

First kill


----------



## Karius (24. März 2010)

This raid instance will reset in 6 days 23 hours 07 minutes.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2010)

Lila!


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2010)

Gezielter Schuss


----------



## Topfkopf (24. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Gearscore 6k
> Recount ebenso...
> 
> Nein Scherz
> ...



DU BIST SCHULD AN DER COLA AUF MEINER TASTATUR!!!111ELFELF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der war einfach nur geil


Ganz klar: Speedrun!


----------



## Haggelo (24. März 2010)

Arkane Stabilität ?


----------



## Er4yzer (24. März 2010)

[Schlaghagel]


----------



## Nachtschimmer (24. März 2010)

Weitreichende Stöße


----------



## Schrottinator (24. März 2010)

"You are not prepared!"


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. März 2010)

Mehrfachschuss


----------



## Lord Aresius (24. März 2010)

xandy schrieb:


> die frau raiden und nach 9 monaten looten :/


ROFL BRÜLL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Onehiten


----------



## Away (24. März 2010)

Feral


----------



## nemø (24. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Onehiten



is das nicht negativ ? Naja , jedem das seine....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist wohl unter jedem niveau, aber danke an alle, die sich drüber beeiern





Dazu zählen ganuso der Darmfetzer und der Darmreißer


----------



## Greytemplar (24. März 2010)

Tank - ich nehme es mit jeder und am liebsten mit mehreren auf =D


----------



## Reintoll (24. März 2010)

Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvo666 (24. März 2010)

Faustkampf, Skill 400. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, im Ernst, oehm... Herausforderndes Gebrüll, das könnte es treffen, oder auch aufmounten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (24. März 2010)

bett hero, das 12 stunden event


----------



## Karius (24. März 2010)

"_______ ist bereits in einer Gruppe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (24. März 2010)

Wipe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (24. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=59752   *hüstel*


----------



## devil-may-care (24. März 2010)

<verlässt mit einem angeekelten Gesichtsausdrück den Thread>

<abfällig> Kinder ...


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (24. März 2010)

Pew Pew, my boyfriend haz Laz0rgun. ^^ Um es mal Dini zu widmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (24. März 2010)

Ihr habt diese Instanz zu oft betreten, bitte versuchen sie es später (eben diese anzeige wenn der inni server mal wieder spinnt)


----------



## Gabberchen (24. März 2010)

aufmounten is klasse ^^


----------



## Cazor (24. März 2010)

devil-may-care schrieb:


> <verlässt mit einem angeekelten Gesichtsausdrück den Thread>
> 
> <abfällig> Kinder ...



Kann hier nichts Ekliges finden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein gestörtes Verhältnis zur Sexualität..


Schade das der Ohrensammler sich so selten blicken lässt.


----------



## dustail (24. März 2010)

Letztes Gefecht


....30% mehr ausdauer und so....


----------



## Renox110 (24. März 2010)

[Spiegelbild]


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ihr habt diese Instanz zu oft betreten, bitte versuchen sie es später (eben diese anzeige wenn der inni server mal wieder spinnt)



Ich lach mir nen Ast. Oh man hier stehn viele Brüller, aber das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (24. März 2010)

ich als melee schami, hol wegen der großen herausforderung erstmal meine wölfe, dann sprint und gib ihm(ähhh ihr...)

ansonsten: videototems vor dem kampf aufstellen und dann kann das event kommen(haha wieder zweideutig^^)


----------



## Numbe (24. März 2010)

Streuschuss.


----------



## MadMarlboro (24. März 2010)

oom...


----------



## Totebone (24. März 2010)

Schwarzer Pfeil => Explosivschuss!!!!


----------



## Ykkandil (24. März 2010)

Wir werden das NIE schaffen......


----------



## Dreidan (24. März 2010)

Realitätsverlust, und das bezieht sich nicht auf mein Sexleben sondern auf den Mist, der hier geschrieben wird. Diesen Teil seines RL mit WoW in verbindung zu bringen find ich schon sehr weit weg von gesundem Menschenverstand.


----------



## SELÇUK (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+
Tiefschwarze Grotte .....


----------



## sogynm (24. März 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Realitätsverlust, und das bezieht sich nicht auf mein Sexleben sondern auf den Mist, der hier geschrieben wird. Diesen Teil seines RL mit WoW in verbindung zu bringen find ich schon sehr weit weg vo*M* gesundem Menschenverstand.



3ten Fall mit dem 4ten Fall vertauscht......sehr peinlich


----------



## Er4yzer (24. März 2010)

er hats richtig geschrieben sogymn... Oo vom gesundem ist schon falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw n1@ selcuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreidan (24. März 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> 3ten Fall mit dem 4ten Fall vertauscht......sehr peinlich



Nur übersiehst du dabei die Tatsache, dass M und N direkt nebeneinander liegen und man sich auch mal vertippen kann, Mister Klugsscheißer. Außerdem steht es bei mir richtig da.


----------



## Sasorx (24. März 2010)

Kreuzfahrerstoß


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. März 2010)

ähm...  ich bin verheiratet also... beschreibe ich es mal als : "locked"


----------



## Vegash (24. März 2010)

EPIC?!?


----------



## Landral (24. März 2010)

Legendary?^^


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

Nach all diesen Posts habe ich eher das Gefühl, 
daß Ihr hier nur Eure Fantasien/Wünsche bezüglich des Sexuallebens aufzählt -
aber nix aus Eurem wirklichen Sexualleben - wie auch, wenn es da noch keines gibt/gab. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. März 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> 3ten Fall mit dem 4ten Fall vertauscht......sehr peinlich



er schrieb voNNNNN gesundeMMMM was wieder völlig richtig ist... ma abgesehen davon dass er sich einfach hätte vertippt haben können.


aber korrigieren wenn man einfach nur selbst falsch ließt is peinlich


----------



## TheStormrider (24. März 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass es gut ein Tippfehler sein kann steht es bei dir falsch und er hats im Zitat direkt ausgebessert. 
@topic

Geistesgegenwart, Arkane Macht, Pyroschlag!


----------



## Latharíl (24. März 2010)

"ihr könnt dieses ziel nicht angreifen"


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nach all diesen Posts habe ich eher das Gefühl,
> daß Ihr hier nur Eure Fantasien/Wünsche bezüglich des Sexuallebens aufzählt -
> aber nix aus Eurem wirklichen Sexualleben - wie auch, wenn es da noch keines gibt/gab. ^^
> 
> ...


jah das gefühl hab ich auch... naja immerhin die leute die sich zur übertreibung noch was lustiges haben einfallen lassen kann ich verstehen. aber einfach sowas üpberhebliches wie "epic" oder "legendary" is arm.   "sie haben in letzter zeit zu viele instanzen betreten"  da musste ich aber doch schmunzeln


----------



## Landral (24. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nach all diesen Posts habe ich eher das Gefühl,
> daß Ihr hier nur Eure Fantasien/Wünsche bezüglich des Sexuallebens aufzählt -
> aber nix aus Eurem wirklichen Sexualleben - wie auch, wenn es da noch keines gibt/gab. ^^
> 
> ...



Ein Hellseher ... omg, ich werd verrückt.
"Nur der getretene Hund bellt" ^^



> ^jah das gefühl hab ich auch... naja immerhin die leute die sich zur übertreibung noch was lustiges haben einfallen lassen kann ich verstehen. aber einfach sowas üpberhebliches wie "epic" oder "legendary" is arm. "sie haben in letzter zeit zu viele instanzen betreten" da musste ich aber doch schmunzeln



... schon einmal was von Assoziationsketten gehört?


----------



## Innocent82 (24. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> This raid instance will reset in 6 days 23 hours 07 minutes.



Made my day : )


Du kennst dich wohl mit längeren beziehungen aus^^


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2010)

Oh man manche verstehen echt bei Nichts Spaß. Ihr denkt doch nicht etwa das irgendjemand hier das wirklich ernst meint ?

....oder doch ?..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

Landral schrieb:


> "Nur der getretene Hund bellt" ^^


Ähm, was hat das mit meinem letzten Post zu tun?
Aaaah verstehe, Du bist der getretene Hund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knifecat (24. März 2010)

klatschen muss es, es muss klatschen! xD

.. pala... never without my protect! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksereza (24. März 2010)

Die Grube von Saron xD  ähm ne Spaß.

Schlachtzug-Meister   oder 	Sie haben (brachland)  Edeckt =D 
Aber Höhle des Schlangeschreins passt auch mal. xD


----------



## Schrottinator (24. März 2010)

Da fällt mir noch was ein:

"Zeit für Spaß!"


----------



## niclium (24. März 2010)

Ich glaub der tank war nicht crit immun nach 9 monaten


----------



## Landral (24. März 2010)

> Ähm, was hat das mit meinem letzten Post zu tun?



Werd´ ich dir nun nicht erklären, denn ich vermute du wirst selbst drauf kommen oder eben einfach annehmen (dürfen?), dass ich mit meinem Reply natürlich total daneben liege. Natürlich könnte man auch mit dem Mittel der Polemik diesen Thread sinnfreier gestalten oder aber einfach auch nur annehmen, dass es reiner FUN ist. Wer stellt denn hier den wahren RL Bezug her? Wohl nicht die Kritisierten^^


----------



## Bracke (24. März 2010)

Seit Wow kein sex mehr. Sie hat gesagt entweder du hörst auf oder du darfst net mehr ran. 
(Nur spaß)


----------



## der_era (24. März 2010)

Its over 9000!!!!! xD


----------



## Lord Aresius (24. März 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Realitätsverlust, und das bezieht sich nicht auf mein Sexleben sondern auf den Mist, der hier geschrieben wird. Diesen Teil seines RL mit WoW in verbindung zu bringen find ich schon sehr weit weg von gesundem Menschenverstand.


Zu einem gesunden Menschenverstand gehört auch eine gute Portion Humor und keine Verklemmtheit wenn es um Sex geht.

Wie kann man nur so spießig sein..........


----------



## Zazuu (24. März 2010)

Heroic... nene hmmm ich Treff immer Kritisch^^


----------



## Drakhgard (24. März 2010)

Imba 30k Crit ^^


----------



## Rußler (24. März 2010)

Baby, Zuerst raide ich deine Hyjalgipfel, danach versenke ich meinen Streitkolben in deiner Tiefschwarzen Grotte... von hinten Kannst du meinen Stößen nicht ausweichen oder sie parieren...hrrr..


----------



## Latharíl (24. März 2010)

eben im ts zu dem thema 

"ich mach dir den unholy dk, spürst du meinen ghul?"


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. März 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> Baby, Zuerst raide ich deine Hyjalgipfel, danach versenke ich meinen Streitkolben in deiner Tiefschwarzen Grotte... von hinten Kannst du meinen Stößen nicht ausweichen oder sie parieren...hrrr..



Danke ich wollt heute noch was essen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcois (24. März 2010)

geilstes Thema hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei nen pa musste ich echt lachen! selbst fällt mir nich mehr viel ein.. alle guten sind ja schon raus =(

jeder für sich - ist aber mutig ;-)


----------



## Tamîkus (24. März 2010)

schwerster raid boss ever unzählige wipes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (24. März 2010)

"Hab leider schon ID für die Weekly"


----------



## teppichleiste (24. März 2010)

Imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megapunk (24. März 2010)

pps (penis per second) von 90k^^ kumpel und ich haben uns mind ne stunde in der schule darüber bepisst^^
ich als pala hau zuerst mein siegel rauf dann mein kreuzfahrerSTOß und dann kommt irgendwann der göttliche sturm und das heilige licht^^ und wenn das net hilft kommt HANDauflegen^^ 
meine stangenwaffe hatn skill von 411^^

ich liebe sowas^^ und an alle die das zu nievolos finden und son kack mein gott das isn spaßthread und das isn online SPIEL regt euch ab und spielt auf euren rp severn weiter^^ 

lg Megapunk

/e danke an den der multishot geschrieben hat you made my day^^


----------



## Quezakotl (24. März 2010)

Entschlossener Stich ^^


----------



## Lemunia (24. März 2010)

öhm... "grind" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorxes (24. März 2010)

Ninja Looter -> Hole mir was ich will...und bin weg xD


----------



## MarZ1 (24. März 2010)

Also ich denk man sollte nicht nur auf die Gearscorelänge schauen...anfangs kam da gut dps aber auf die dauer bei dem ganzen movement ging schon der damage runter...


auuuu man.....da kriegt das: ICH LOG KURZ UM ne ganz andere bedeutung...^^


----------



## Vitany2910 (24. März 2010)

"ich bin ausser reichweite"


----------



## Braamséry (24. März 2010)

1: Hey du, ich hab vor 9 Monaten noch ganz übel gecrittet.
2: Ja und?
1: Jez wünsch ich mir das Spiel nie gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Karhedron (24. März 2010)

Schurkenrota: Kopfnuss, fieser Trick und dann Verschwinden^^


----------



## cellesfb (24. März 2010)

"Zusätzliche Instanzen können nicht gestartet werden. Versuche es später erneut">.<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (24. März 2010)

Zornige Vergeltung


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> Pew Pew, my boyfriend haz Laz0rgun. ^^ Um es mal Dini zu widmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Waaah eine Widmung *hibbel*

Oki... *grübel*
HA!

Daily heroic :>

Es ist keiner gezwungen sich zu beteilligen und ein wenig Quatsch hat noch niemandem geschadet, so nebenbei.


----------



## Azsráh (24. März 2010)

Sinister Strike ... execute ... vanish!!11elf


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

*Dini verschnürr und wieder mit in den Nachtschwärmer nehm*


----------



## Bäriderbär (24. März 2010)

blutige stöße


----------



## aggro-gnom (24. März 2010)

Kopfnuss Fieser Tr(f)ick Blenden und dann Vanish xD


Obwohl am besten is: 

Nachtheer


----------



## Thoor (24. März 2010)

"HERE COMES BLADESTORM, wtf disarm ._., LOL VANISH KKTHXBYE"

gut abgeleitet ist aber auch "In den Classic Instanzen lernste raiden"

viel spass dabei das hässliche bild wieder ausm kopf zu kriegen.


----------



## Berndl (24. März 2010)

MORE DOTS!!


----------



## Hagen Hellstring (24. März 2010)

Gefrorene Kugel(n)


----------



## Maror der Superschami (24. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> gut abgeleitet ist aber auch "In den Classic Instanzen lernste raiden"
> 
> viel spass dabei das hässliche bild wieder ausm kopf zu kriegen.



Pfui >_<


----------



## Vannala (24. März 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> Baby, Zuerst raide ich deine Hyjalgipfel, danach versenke ich meinen Streitkolben in deiner Tiefschwarzen Grotte... von hinten Kannst du meinen Stößen nicht ausweichen oder sie parieren...hrrr..



Episch gut!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. März 2010)

Maror schrieb:


> Pfui >_<



HAHA DU HAST ES DIR BILDLICH VORGESTELLT!

PWND!


----------



## JTR (24. März 2010)

Episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (24. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> "HERE COMES BLADESTORM, wtf disarm ._., LOL VANISH KKTHXBYE"
> 
> gut abgeleitet ist aber auch "In den Classic Instanzen lernste raiden"
> 
> viel spass dabei das hässliche bild wieder ausm kopf zu kriegen.





nich alle älteren frauen sind hässlich, gell annette *duck und weg*

achja _*Sulfuras, der legendäre Hammer *_


----------



## Elito (24. März 2010)

Anstürmen, Rüstung zerreißen, Überwältigen, Schlachtruf


----------



## Durango (24. März 2010)

In der Regel heißt es ja: Never play on patchday! :-D


----------



## Karius (24. März 2010)

Nicht genug Energie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (24. März 2010)

Epic Mount *lach* 
Gruppenquest für 2 Personen

Bei manchen hier scheint das aber eher Ödland zu sein, die haben noch nie die Tiefschwarze Grotte gesehen, nichtmal mit nem Genauen Zielfernrohr^^

Achja: Wenn 6k gearscore 25cm sind...was nützt es euch wenn die 5 cm in der Mitte nicht hart werden?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, genug Schwachfug erstmal, nehmt mich nur nicht zu ernst *g*


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Bin vergleichsweise auch älter hm...


----------



## Vannala (25. März 2010)

Dini?


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

ja, so heiß ich!?


----------



## Vannala (25. März 2010)

Bist ne Süße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

danke, aber bitte back to topic, für spam und smalltalk st um diese Uhrzeit der Nachtschwärmer offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vannala (25. März 2010)

Bist du da?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popeldopel (25. März 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral - ein echter Pirat sticht auch ins rote Meer.

der Entdecker / der Forscher - er hat alles gesehn, forscht aber trotzdem immer tiefer...

der Wahnsinnige - nimmt nur verheiratete Frauen

Fußknecht - hat nen Fuß-wasch-fetisch

Grunzer - eine Sau im Bett 

Rivale - machts auch mit verheirateten

Chefkoch - Liebe geht durch den Darm  -  eehh  Magen sry..

Ältester - n bissl schrumpelig

Liebesgott - der Beste wenns um Romantik geht

Pilger - hat in jedem Dorf Eine

Meister der Lehren - kennt alle "Praktiken"


----------



## Sypher (25. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> "HERE COMES BLADESTORM, wtf disarm ._., LOL VANISH KKTHXBYE"
> 
> gut abgeleitet ist aber auch "In den Classic Instanzen lernste raiden"
> 
> viel spass dabei das hässliche bild wieder ausm kopf zu kriegen.




DER WAR VOLLE KANNE UNFAIR!
Ich bin erstmal ein paar Classic Instanzen im Kopf durchgegangen und bin dann bei Angela Me....Ich meine Prinzessin Theradras gelandet! Wegen dir kann ich nemmer Pennen!



Popeldopel schrieb:


> Blutsegeladmiral - ein echter Pirat sticht auch ins rote Meer.
> 
> der Entdecker / der Forscher - er hat alles gesehn, forscht aber trotzdem immer tiefer...
> 
> ...



1 mal RoFL-anfall? Kommt sofort!



Dini ! Wir lieben dich! *Kuss in Rot!*


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (25. März 2010)

It´s done, when it´s done. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (25. März 2010)

Machen wir es mal etwas spezieller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die stehen auf mich in diesem Tunnel*



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=944
15 Punkte
&#8226; Originalname: They Love Me In That Tunnel
&#8226; Fraktion: Beide
Erreicht bei der Holzschlundfeste den Status ehrfürchtig.


----------



## Yveri1985 (25. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Bin vergleichsweise auch älter hm...



nee nee du bist doch erst in 2 jahren auf ewig 29 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (25. März 2010)

---GOTTESSCHILD an und DURCH---

wie war das ohne machts mehr Spass aber mit ist sicherer


----------



## Sypher (25. März 2010)

Manchmal komme ich mir so vor:

Die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trifft auf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nochmals: "Dini! Wir lieben dich! *Kiss in rot!*"


----------



## Latharíl (25. März 2010)

als mage:
einfach mal die eislanze benutzen...


----------



## Aiiitm (25. März 2010)

Faceroll


----------



## Popeldopel (25. März 2010)

ums mit den worten von gbo zu sagen:

Sex is das einzige Spiel was ich kenne wo man mit Ausrüstungsgegenständen die Droppchance verringern kann..


----------



## Petu (25. März 2010)

devil-may-care schrieb:


> <verlässt mit einem angeekelten Gesichtsausdrück den Thread>



Das hier ist der gleiche Müll wie oft von den Idioten in der /2 mit anale [insert random spell here]




devil-may-care schrieb:


> <abfällig> Kinder ...



+


----------



## Karius (25. März 2010)

LOL 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (25. März 2010)

[Durchs Hintertürchen] 
oder:
[Ruhige Hand]


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

Geduld ist eine Tugend, die wir nicht brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. März 2010)

Best Thread ever vote for Sticky XD

Erschütterner Schuss, Enrage, 2v2, Salve,Schnellfeuer,Todesgriff, Seuchenstoß (Aids), Doomhammer, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=51675, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=8724, Gamemaster


----------



## Nephaston (25. März 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Das hier ist der gleiche Müll wie oft von den Idioten in der /2 mit anale [insert random spell here]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh du mal dann auch schön raus hier wenns dir net passt und lass die leute auf ihre Art und Weise spass haben

Und dann von Toleranz in der Sig? Bisschen angeben: ICH BIN TOLERANT aber sobald as net so ganz passt
bääh wie unreif ihr Kiddies geht weg spielen get RL

Ich wwette du hattest noch net mal richtig mit deinen Freunden gefeiert bis der <Schlaf kam? (ohne Alk natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also abgang, Cyaontehnextlvl


/e oh ja und noch was 



ANALES [Ausweiden] da hast du's!!!







Ps: Ich akzeptiere jegliche Bestrafung für nicht-Nettiquette's verhalten in form von Bans und ähnlichem


----------



## Kizna (25. März 2010)

Held der Sturmlanzengarde... mehr sage ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephaston (25. März 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Held der Sturmlanzengarde... mehr sage ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmmm.....


Sturmlanze.....

ah jetzt raff ichs^^

Lanze................................yay


----------



## Debuff (25. März 2010)

Zergen ^^
Ne, Quatsch. Imba!


----------



## Crash_hunter (25. März 2010)

Hmmm mein Sexualleben in einem WoW-Begriff.....:

Das Problem ist uns bekannt


----------



## Karius (25. März 2010)

"Your pet doesn't like that food" ^^


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

*kopfkino* brrrr!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephaston (25. März 2010)

Maulsperre


----------



## Siebäsiech (25. März 2010)

Überragende Potenz













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaddy (25. März 2010)

In sowas hat mich mein Epic loot noch nicht weiter gebracht.
Nur das du je besser du wirst dich umso mehr auf neue Instanzen freust.
^^
/e classic raids sind auch als mal nett


----------



## Siebäsiech (25. März 2010)

Hmm, in diesem Forum sind auch alle *Mitglied.*


----------



## Karius (25. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2185 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wahr, wie wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andy_88 (25. März 2010)

Sexualleben und WoW passt irgendwie ganz schlecht zusammen xD


----------



## Square123 (25. März 2010)

Oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab zwar keinen passenden Spruch, aber bei einigen muss man echt heulen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endgeil^^

@ die leute, die den Spaß nicht verstehen: Ab ins Bettchen, da wartet Frauchen / oder auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siebäsiech (25. März 2010)

Anmache:

"Willste mal meinen Zauberstab sehen?"


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (25. März 2010)

Buggy


----------



## yves1993 (25. März 2010)

Sie lag first try...:X


----------



## Darkey22 (25. März 2010)

alle auf den da


----------



## Magister1987 (25. März 2010)

Ich schrei immer 

Leeeeeerooooooooyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Nephaston (25. März 2010)

die grösse spielt eben doch eine rolle

Inbegriff der Größe


----------



## Crush351 (25. März 2010)

"Der Nachtschrecken"

Der Titel vom Schlotterfest^^


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (25. März 2010)

Durn der Nimmersatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkas (25. März 2010)

oom


----------



## MetStulle (25. März 2010)

Zerstörerische Reichweite? xD


----------



## Menakar (25. März 2010)

unerbittliche stöße *g*


----------



## Bioernus (25. März 2010)

ganz klar 57/3/11
arkanschläge bis geschosssalve procct.

auf crit-lastige skillungen sollte verzichtet werden, da sonst hohe rep-kosten über jahrzehnte zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Rußler (25. März 2010)

Durch den Dämmerwald direkt hinein in die sengende Schlucht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GH05T666 (25. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=39

hehe


----------



## Totebone (25. März 2010)

Zweihandstreitkolbenspezialisierung!


----------



## Latharíl (25. März 2010)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Hmm, in diesem Forum sind auch alle *Mitglied.*



<<ohne glied xD


----------



## feuerkiller (25. März 2010)

Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (25. März 2010)

in alter Jägertradition: Autoschuss afk!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vhiran (25. März 2010)

Lavaeruption 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. März 2010)

Supergeiler Threat. Weiter so, hab mich totgelacht. Mal gucken was mir noch einfällt.




Schmeckt wie Hühnchen

Rauf und runter in der Tundra

Nich´ zu zügeln in den Hügeln

Erforscht das Schlingendorntal

Der Recke des Beckens


----------



## Jurok (25. März 2010)

Richtiger geiler Threat =D 

Mhm... würde euch empfehlen nicht so viel Dunkles zwergisches Lagerbier zu trinken wie ich... denn mit dem Titel "Single" kanns einen in jede zufällige Instanz verschlagen XD


----------



## TheCelina (25. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Gearscore 6k
> Recount ebenso...
> 
> Nein Scherz
> ...



Wer nie zu früh kommt, bumst nicht am Limit!


----------



## MuuHn (25. März 2010)

"Leeeeeeeeeeroy Jenkins "


----------



## normansky (25. März 2010)

Knurren ---> Anstürmen ---> Donnerknall ---> Spotten^^


----------



## Tschinkn (25. März 2010)

Jetzt hab ich dummerweise den Namen der ersten Nordendbestie in PDK vergessen.
Wie hieß der doch gleich?


----------



## grünhaupt (25. März 2010)

Dini hat mein V "gemuggt", "ineckeseinundschmoll"ich liebe ja die Bärchenstellung, Vor der Höhle kauern und anknurren.Gruss an die Druiden


----------



## xagi (25. März 2010)

DC   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (25. März 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich dummerweise den Namen der ersten Nordendbestie in PDK vergessen.
> Wie hieß der doch gleich?



Gormok der Pfähler?^^


----------



## Raven76 (25. März 2010)

ich sach nur Imbar


----------



## Holzbruch (25. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So betrachtet kriegen die Bezeichnungen Streitkolben, Zweihändig, [..] Angriffskraft in Tiergestalt, [..] kritische Trefferwertung und Trefferchance: Betäubt ein Ziel 1 Sek. lang damit eine völlig neue Bedeutung xD

Auch der Ausdauerbonus und das Tempo lassen hier doch in diesem Zusammenhang nur noch schwer vermuten, dass es sich hier um eine anorganische Waffe handelt xD


----------



## Coffee (25. März 2010)

Darf ich für unsere Spanking Freunde den Kleiner grüner kolben empfehlen ? 

Man achte auf den gelben Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (25. März 2010)

Procct nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## def4life (25. März 2010)

Also wenn ich mir das hier so durchles läufts bei den meisten wohl eher auf "Titans Grip" raus, ein paar dürfen vielleicht "Spalten", wenns dann aber um "Blutdurst" geht wirds eklig....


----------



## Daryst (25. März 2010)

Sex ist nur was für Wahre Warlocks! Im Bett brennt das Höllenfeuer.

MfG


----------



## Layloona (25. März 2010)

lol witzige sache und darum......

......"das steht aber nicht in meinem Vertraaag" sagte der kleine Wicht^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

Ihr muesst eine hoehere Stufe erreichen, um diese Instanz zu betreten





 xDDD


----------



## Skyler93 (25. März 2010)

Euer ruf ist nicht hoch genug!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


netter thread ehrlich musste schon öfters lachen^^


----------



## Cazor (25. März 2010)

Na hoffen wir mal, dass es keine http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=49638 gibt, sonst kommts zu einem http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=60186.
Das war eklig, sorry..
Wie war das, wer nicht an Sex denkt, konzentriert sich nicht richtig?


----------



## Gliothiel (25. März 2010)

"Können wir nicht einfach Freunde sein?"


----------



## Kæran (25. März 2010)

Öhm...

Ein ebenso trinkfestes wie schnelles Reittier


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. März 2010)

Imba


----------



## Crowser19 (25. März 2010)

"Nur mit equip und erfahrung, Equipcheck Schlafzimmer"


----------



## Tamalan (25. März 2010)

frau = tank > "wat is nu mit heilung"


mann = bäumchen > "hmm, der heal war eigentlich durch"


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

Tamalan schrieb:


> frau = tank > "wat is nu mit heilung"
> 
> 
> mann = bäumchen > "hmm, der heal war eigentlich durch"



versteh ich nicht.

"heldenhafter stoß" wurde bestimmt schon mal genannt ... ;-)


----------



## Freakypriest (25. März 2010)

Accountgebunden


Sind halt schon 6 Jahre zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shasta (25. März 2010)

"Euer Ziel ist tot"
*wegrenn*


----------



## Alcois (25. März 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Öhm...
> 
> Ein ebenso trinkfestes wie schnelles Reittier




made my day


----------



## Zhiala (25. März 2010)

Fast ein Jahr verheiratet, bin ich jetzt bop?


----------



## Kev_S (25. März 2010)

"Ich hab nicht genug Wut!" 

Oder auch

"Ich brauche Mana" xD

aber wenns dann mal läuft

"Diese Fähigkeit ist noch nicht bereit" XD


----------



## freezex (25. März 2010)

cooldown


----------



## Gurkyy (25. März 2010)

Mit dem Mount Hyjal bis tief in den Illidarm *g*

btw der thread is echt hammer^^


----------



## puhbear2010 (25. März 2010)

speedkill... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (25. März 2010)

Multipull


----------



## Zaryul (25. März 2010)

Autoshot, afk ^^


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

und neun monate später: lootverteilung.


----------



## RedShirt (25. März 2010)

Bug beim Boss: jetzt kommst hier nicht mehr lebend raus.

Übersetzung:
Ehe.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (25. März 2010)

OVERPOWERED!... mit nudelgearscore von 6k+ ahahaha

und solangs keine 40-"Mann" Raids mehr gibt.... hahaha


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. März 2010)

Ich glaube Krieger neigen zum heldenhaften Stoß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Sorgenlos (25. März 2010)

ab in den club für Gruppen Quest :-D


----------



## keridilson (25. März 2010)

Mehr DPS xD
Dmg Stopp




und Katzenform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keridilson (25. März 2010)

Will wer nen 3er  Team Vorhanden ( Schlaffzimmer ) ^.^




oder für unsere Hardcore freunde





Ifm 5on5 Team Vorhanden ^^


----------



## Thebambam (25. März 2010)

Ab LvL 15 kommst du leicht in die Inis rein ab lvl 60 wirds schon schwieriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keridilson (25. März 2010)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Ab LvL 15 kommst du leicht in die Inis rein ab lvl 60 wirds schon schwieriger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geil haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (25. März 2010)

weg mit dem Kaputter Keuschheitsgürtel und ran an den speck


----------



## Yakashi (25. März 2010)

Ich sag immer:

Meine Frau soll ein zartes Gesicht von einer Elfin haben,
Brüste von einer Zwergin,
die Körperbehaarung eines Tauren
und riechen wie ein Untoter.


----------



## Tuminix (25. März 2010)

*"Twinker"* - die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen! ;-)

oder:

Ist heute Mittwoch und es sind wieder Serverarbeiten?!


----------



## Æxodus (25. März 2010)

scheisse, Evadet


----------



## stäcy (25. März 2010)

ich wirds ganz kurz fassen können: offline
oder wenn jemand mich anspricht: l2p du boon


----------



## Piefke79 (25. März 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Zweihandstreitkolbenspezialisierung!





omg is das geil hier *gggg*


----------



## Ishiban (25. März 2010)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass hier wirklich ein paar richtig gute Antworten dabei waren, scheint es mir so, als ob Dini einen eigenen Fanclub braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (25. März 2010)

solo Questen


----------



## _Kayla_ (25. März 2010)

sukkubus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (25. März 2010)

auf farmstatus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (25. März 2010)

seh meine bessere Hälfte nicht am Mittwoch also :

Kein Spielen wegen Wartungsarbeiten am Server.



ansonsten gebe es noch:

zu schnell zu viel dps dann schnell mit Keksen bestechen weil der Pyroball sooo instant war...


----------



## foxce (25. März 2010)

*Algalon *


----------



## MarZ1 (25. März 2010)

LFM xXx + 2 adds...


----------



## Caldion (25. März 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> Durch den Dämmerwald direkt hinein in die sengende Schlucht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber schön aufpassen, sonst gelangt man über den Gebirgspass der Totenwinde in die Sümpfe des Elends....


----------



## Descartes (25. März 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die frau raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Möcht nicht wissen wie oft du die Insze wechselst :-/


----------



## Shasta (25. März 2010)

lf1m für weekly raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. März 2010)

Allein im Dunkeln.


----------



## Angita (25. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> oom...



Das ist echt Legendär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (25. März 2010)

Meine Freundin castet Winterschlaf


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (25. März 2010)

Ich geh nur auf Haste und spiele dann meine gewohnte Rotation ab.

Beweismaterial machen wenn ich den (ungoro) Krater erfosche.


----------



## Al_xander (25. März 2010)

Anregen in der Hose
Hardmode Raid in allen Flügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die es nur gibt ^^
Mit Berserker und Kampfrausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Al_x


----------



## Laser2006 (25. März 2010)

also dazu fällt mir ein:

- Imba
- unbuffed (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine)
- Tdesstoß :-)


----------



## Super PePe (25. März 2010)

enrage in ...


----------



## Anloén (25. März 2010)

Patchday


----------



## Nachtschimmer (25. März 2010)

Anregen


----------



## Klarf (25. März 2010)

imba was sonnst


----------



## HoherLord (25. März 2010)

Mit "Wucherwurzeln" ans Bett fesseln, dann mit "Schreddern" solange Raiden bis man den Erfolg "Der Wahnsinnige" hat....


----------



## Dexter2000 (25. März 2010)

Jeder mob ein drop


----------



## Orthrus (25. März 2010)

Wundert mich, das es noch fehlt: Hodirs Horn blasen


----------



## Orthrus (25. März 2010)

Für männliche Singles bleibt immer noch: Den Helm polieren


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Zergen


----------



## Deaded (25. März 2010)

Was musst ich lachen!^^

Ja eigentlich vertragen sich die beiden Themen nicht  ... dachte ich bis ich das hier gelesen hab!^^


"Bodypull" die einzige art den "Kampf" anzufangen!

Falls sich der Partner weigert könnte man ja auch mal http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=29801 !^^

Nach getaner Arbeit hat man dann einen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=34428!

Bei falschem Benehmen wird auch schon mal gedroht den anderen zu http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=676 !

Und falls man sein http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=12975 siegreich übersteht hört man manchmal auch ein http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=12323 !^^

Bei weniger Laune des Partnes sollte man darauf verzichten den http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=1161 zu benutzen, das könnte sonst schnell einem http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=12292 gleichkommen!

Große http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=1719 wird auch gerne belohnt!

Dabei sollte man es vermeiden einen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=1680 gleich einfach seine eigenen Bedürfnisse in de Vordergrund zu stellen , sonst passiert es schnell das der andere gezwungen ist http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=3411 zu nutzen um Schaden zu vermeiden!^^


So das war mal mein Senf dazu!^^

Weiter so ...

dEaD


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (25. März 2010)

...schattentanz...


----------



## Simi1994 (25. März 2010)

hitcap...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (25. März 2010)

von hinten anschleichen, anspringen, blutungsschaden verursache, berserker zünden und mit wildem gebrüll schreddern bis sie liegt


----------



## Captain Hero (25. März 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> von hinten anschleichen, anspringen, blutungsschaden verursache, berserker zünden und mit wildem gebrüll schreddern bis sie liegt



LOL geil! das war das bisher beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ***


----------



## Thufeist (25. März 2010)

*Spott* für den Dirtytalk..


----------



## Freakypriest (25. März 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die frau raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lässt irgendwie auf eine Gruppe schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (25. März 2010)

Das fand ich noch recht süss:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=468

"Hat den Titel Grunzer(in) erhalten" ^^


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (25. März 2010)

30 cm Deffschwert und 50 k Stunden Ausdauer unbuffed xD
Oh man, was fürn sinnloser Thread ^^


----------



## NoxActor (25. März 2010)

30cm unbuffed! =D


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (25. März 2010)

Ich glaub bei meinem Freund schießt manchmal dieser Satz durch den Kopf: "Ihr könnt dieses Ziel nicht angreifen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slashar (25. März 2010)

Für die Damenwelt Reiten 300 :-)


----------



## Rußler (25. März 2010)

irgendwie kommt mir grad der Begriff Argentumvorh(a)ut in Sinn .. x)


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. März 2010)

Error 404 ***** Not Found 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(kleiner scherz am Rande) ;D


----------



## Karius (25. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=71342  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die erste Zeile der Beschreibung lesen. 
Eigentlich den ganzen Beschreibungstext. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (25. März 2010)

Ein wunderschöner Herbst mittag ich (Krieger) sehe eine wunderschöne blutelfen paladina
Ich charge sie an
Zereiße ihre Rüstung
UND ÜBERWÄLTIGE SIE


----------



## Orthrus (25. März 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt mir grad der Begriff Argentumvorh(a)ut in Sinn .. x)



Der Belag darunter ist kein Silber (Argentum), du solltest nur regelmäßiger waschen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (25. März 2010)

*Beschwöre Sukkubus*
*Verführung*
*Schmerzenspeitsche*
*Besänftigender Kuss*

ja, ich war ganz böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: kann mir jmd sagen wieso sie täglich "Hodirs Horn" bläst ? werd schon ganz eifersüchtig !


----------



## Rußler (25. März 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Der Belag darunter ist kein Silber (Argentum), du solltest nur regelmäßiger waschen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thihi^^ so war das eigentlich nicht gemeint ;D;D


----------



## Killadelphia (25. März 2010)

Hardmode ! o.O


----------



## saat4ever (25. März 2010)

world first


----------



## Dogal'Jin (25. März 2010)

Pala-Sex -> Mit "Angstblase" ;-)


----------



## Premutos (25. März 2010)

Landral schrieb:


> Legendary?^^


Wohl in Bezug auf die Seltenheit^^



			
				devil-may-care schrieb:
			
		

> <verlässt mit einem angeekelten Gesichtsausdrück den Thread>
> 
> <abfällig> Kinder .



oh, wie erwachsen du doch bist


----------



## Kev_S (25. März 2010)

Frau ist Entkommen, charge hinterher, wutanfall, eisketten, und schließlich http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=35065


----------



## DaScAn (25. März 2010)

Wenn (M)an(n) "fertig" ist.

Was ist gedropt?

bzw.

Wie ist der Loot?


----------



## Jice (25. März 2010)

Wie jeden abend Frage ich sie nob Ich ihren "*Schlangen Schrein* " Raiden darf und meine Schwarze Prellung in ihr Fernes Land eindringen darf.
Doch meistens sgt sie: "Schatz ich habe heute keine Lust auf " *Großwildjagd*", kannst du nicht einfach "*Den Helm polieren*".
Das spornt mich natürlich an und so brennt mein "*Höllenfeuer*"unerbittlich und ich fange an mit "*Verführen*" und "*Rüstungszereißen*".
Irgendwann geht sie dann "*Enrage*" doch mein "*Server ist zu schnell down*" , dann Hilft nur "*Auferstehung*" mithilfe von " *Hodirs Horn blasen*"
Bis ich Wieder Aufmounten kann 

*
*


----------



## Lari (25. März 2010)

"Verbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (25. März 2010)

charge und danach spam ich heldenhafter stoss. MS (tödlicher stoss) kam leider noch nie gut. toben ist seit 3.3.3 natürlich auch immer passiv dabei.


----------



## Fámeless (25. März 2010)

Mal der Männer -> Gezielter Schuss -> CRIT !


----------



## freezex (25. März 2010)

Seelenfeuer ->heiss, lange aufladezeit bis feuerball abschiesst, nur reagenz ist leider aufgebraucht und muss erst neue Seele(nsplitter) dafür finden.


----------



## Kev_S (25. März 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Seelenfeuer ->heiss, lange aufladezeit bis feuerball abschiesst, nur reagenz ist leider aufgebraucht und muss erst neue Seele(nsplitter) dafür finden.



kapier ich nich O.o ^^"


----------



## freezex (25. März 2010)

Kev_S schrieb:


> kapier ich nich O.o ^^"




k Übersetzung: 
Sex wär gut aber zurzeit keine Freundin und ohne geht das nicht sonderlich gut.

Oder falls du Seelenfeuer nicht kennst:
Hexer Zauber benötigt einen Seelensplitter, hat lange aufladezeit, macht aber ordentlich Schaden.


----------



## plastic (25. März 2010)

3, 2, 1 PULL!


----------



## Kev_S (25. März 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> k Übersetzung:
> Sex wär gut aber zurzeit keine Freundin und ohne geht das nicht sonderlich gut.
> 
> Oder falls du Seelenfeuer nicht kennst:
> Hexer Zauber benötigt einen Seelensplitter, hat lange aufladezeit, macht aber ordentlich Schaden.



Doch doch, Seelenfeuer kenn ich^^ Ist sowas wie der Pyroschlag beim mage, aber ich habe ausm Satz keine Sexbezogenen Dinge rauslesen können XD


----------



## DaScAn (25. März 2010)

Irreführung auf den Tank!!!!


----------



## Shasta (25. März 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Irreführung auf den Tank!!!!



Spanner!!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

Rüstungdurchschlagswertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ritt auf der Roten Rakete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Forscherliga
Präzision
Spalten
Heilige Pflicht
Gesegnete Hände


----------



## Arandes (25. März 2010)

Just one word: imba


----------



## Kev_S (25. März 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Irreführung auf den Tank!!!!



Wäre das geil, wenn man Frauen anbaggern und die "agro" auf einen Freund umleiten könnte XD Also ich mein die Positive agro ... wobei wenn der Freund für jemanden die Schläge für nen dummen Spruch abkriegt wärs auch nicht schlecht XD

In jedem Fall NEED! XD

um zum thema zurück zu kommen

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44719 um Uralte Vyrkul Frau schön zu machen. Danach mitm http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44413 auf ins Hotel und mit der http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37460 festmachen und eine http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=47529 damit man sich nachher nicht schämen muss ^^


----------



## Favone (25. März 2010)

Schocklanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (25. März 2010)

Feral Charge

Geaddet

Ansteckende Seuche

Wildes Brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Theorycrafting 

Simulator

grinden (wurd glaub ich aber schon erwähnt)


----------



## RedShirt (25. März 2010)

Ich will tanken - Aggro ziehen und für immer behalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (25. März 2010)

Popeldopel schrieb:


> Blutsegeladmiral - ein echter Pirat sticht auch ins rote Meer.
> 
> der Entdecker / der Forscher - er hat alles gesehn, forscht aber trotzdem immer tiefer...
> 
> ...



looool das is ja mal geil


----------



## Tox_n (25. März 2010)

finsterer stoß -> blutung


----------



## Kedoa (25. März 2010)

imba [das positive]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (25. März 2010)

Hammer der Gerechtigkeit^^


----------



## Thaldor (25. März 2010)

Movementkrüppel...


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

Ich bin so imba dass meine Freundin immer am Hitcap ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (25. März 2010)

Blutgetränkter Schwanz

ohne worte ...


----------



## Lari (25. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> Ich bin so imba dass meine Freundin immer am Hitcap ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie trifft alles und jeden?
scnr :>


----------



## Esda (25. März 2010)

Schwanzhieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Eislanze spammen :>


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (25. März 2010)

Riesiger grüner Spritzer 

dass es sowas gibt ist mir neu, aber gut ...


----------



## RensingX (25. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Gearscore 6k
> Recount ebenso...
> 
> Nein Scherz
> ...



10/10^^


----------



## Tamîkus (25. März 2010)

auf Farmstatus


----------



## PAksh (25. März 2010)

Daily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder Faceaggro Pull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sedonium (25. März 2010)

passt zwar nicht ganz so dazu, aber manche sollten den Spruch trotzdem kennen (dukenukem ftw ^^):



"when it's done"


----------



## Jerkia (25. März 2010)

Für die singels unter uns
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51809


----------



## Wiikend (25. März 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Realitätsverlust, und das bezieht sich nicht auf mein Sexleben sondern auf den Mist, der hier geschrieben wird. Diesen Teil seines RL mit WoW in verbindung zu bringen find ich schon sehr weit weg von gesundem Menschenverstand.



Meine güte er sagte beschreiben.Man muss ja nicht gleich alles in wow das mal mit rl zusammen einfach lustig ist schlecht machen...

Btt:Naja ich bin Healadin entweder schnell oder es dauert länger und man hat mehr davon ^.^


----------



## Thufeist (25. März 2010)

Slashar schrieb:


> Für die Damenwelt Reiten 300 :-)



Das ist geil.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (25. März 2010)

edit: Fail


----------



## Kiefa (25. März 2010)

Tja ich würde mal sagen:

Inneres Feuer


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (25. März 2010)

Mein Tipp an euch:

Auch wenn eine große Eierjagd ansteht, versteckt euch auf keinen Fall in Eiskrone oder anderen von der Geißel besetzten Gebieten. 

Sonst drohen gefrorene bzw. faule Eier.


----------



## Kilalot (25. März 2010)

Zitat Illidan: Ihr wisst nicht, was euch erwartet!


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Jerkia schrieb:


> Für die singels unter uns
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51809






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day


----------



## Haawk (25. März 2010)

charge =D


----------



## Holoas (25. März 2010)

weiss nicht ob es das schon gab, 

Imba ^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

WIederbelebungsnachweitkungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerkia (25. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30626 

*kicher* da steht sex mit trin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (25. März 2010)

ganz klar 
aoe mit analem wirbelwind!


----------



## Bjorrghh (25. März 2010)

Sex? Jetzt? Mit mir? Ja ist denn schon wieder Mittwoch? Oo


----------



## hadpü (25. März 2010)

Mhh... nach einem Wutanfall werde ich die Schwachen Quälen & dann gibts kein Entkommen mehr =o


----------



## Savo3 (25. März 2010)

Headshot


----------



## Eversaydie (25. März 2010)

DUDU, halt alleskönner =D


----------



## xandy (25. März 2010)

totstellen


----------



## Darkjoker (25. März 2010)

Volltreffer-Aura


----------



## Degeneration (25. März 2010)

Boarh..hab gedcaht hier kommt nur eins: Imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber (vorallemd ei ertsen seiten) sind so geniale einfälle xxxDD respekt..

ps. hat einer Solofarmer geschrieben? xD


----------



## Akairo (25. März 2010)

Erfolge: 1054/1054 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Degeneration (25. März 2010)

Jerkia

Für die singels unter uns
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51809



OMFG is das geil xD


----------



## Antonio86 (25. März 2010)

Elito schrieb:


> Anstürmen, Rüstung zerreißen, Überwältigen, Schlachtruf



Einfach nur GENIAL DD
Mady my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schickedim (25. März 2010)

last try


----------



## Skalpi (25. März 2010)

Hmm die Frage läßt sich einfach beantworten:

DC ;-)

Skalpi


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

friendly fire


----------



## koolt (25. März 2010)

Wie wärs mit

IMBA
Edit: Noch besser: Overpowered!


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. März 2010)

Mittwoch -> Serverdown
Serverdown -> Sex
Sex -> WoW 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder was anderes:

(Mann nach Sex) = Heldentat Erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Der Thread ist so Geil ;D Ich Rofl mich hier gleich weg ;D


----------



## Wilddevil (25. März 2010)

Gabs schon Beginne Kampf / Verlasse Kampf?


----------



## Namir (25. März 2010)

Der Raid fällt heute aufgrund mangelnder Teilnehmer aus.


----------



## Numot (25. März 2010)

Bedürftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin alledings beruhigt, dass Tierbändiger noch nicht kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eig ist der thread quatsch... Die Bindung ist nicht zwingend folgequest von Libesgabe


----------



## Xelyna (25. März 2010)

Gab es 'Weichreitende Stöße' schon? *g*


----------



## Demus (25. März 2010)

Rdycheck und go!


----------



## Geige (25. März 2010)

Win-Win-Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDranor (25. März 2010)

Mein Sexualleben in einem WoW-Begriff?


Imba


----------



## Legendary (25. März 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Faustkampf, Skill 400.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ololol der war zuu geil für diese Welt. xD


Um es mal als Paladin auszudrücken: Kreuzfahrerstoß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wilddevil (25. März 2010)

"Und?"
"When its done..."


----------



## Moktheshock (25. März 2010)

^^ zurzeit warte ich auf nen hotfix^^


----------



## Valnar93 (25. März 2010)

Looking for Many

Reward: Title - the Patient


----------



## CKASS (25. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12977


----------



## Willtaker (25. März 2010)

meist "legendary"

zur zeit leider "warteschlange..."

ich warte noch, dass einer "blutdurst" postet. manche kommen hier auf ideen^^


----------



## Pilani (25. März 2010)

neue date-id, der kampfablauf:

Reinigen - Essen herbeizaubern - Rüstung zerreißen - Wichtel beschwören - Anstacheln - Adrenalinrausch - Abrisskommando - Arkane Explosion - Ausgebrannt


----------



## Kirisute (25. März 2010)

Mal des Jägers + Irreführung + Aggro + Tot stellen + Widerstanden..........Wipe


oder 


Mann kommt früher Nachhause 

Bubbel + Ruhestein


----------



## Briefklammer (25. März 2010)

Braufest


----------



## Kindgenius (25. März 2010)

Grüner Daumen.


----------



## Ulthras (25. März 2010)

Pro, aber ein GS von 0


----------



## Asnor12 (25. März 2010)

Titan's Grip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vixxa (25. März 2010)

Ledernase schrieb:


> incl hardmodes




Heirat?

Ich nehm für mein Leben mal die Armschienen VZ "Schwache Ausdauer". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (25. März 2010)

IMBA
Am Ende Caste ich "Saat der Verderbnis" = Explosion bei meiner Süssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Hardmode natürlich

P.S.: Hoffe das kam noch nicht, hab nich alle 14 Seiten gelesen...


----------



## Imperious (25. März 2010)

Privatserverimbagamemasteritem oder auch in your face.


----------



## Supermany2 (25. März 2010)

"Finishingmove"

Erst Combopunkte aufbauen und dann ab damit XD


----------



## BauaH (25. März 2010)

Ninja looten und Server wechseln....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (25. März 2010)

ArP-Cap


----------



## chriss95 (25. März 2010)

40-mann raid XD


----------



## Apo1337 (25. März 2010)

Bei den meisten sollte es wohl heißen : Rein-Rushen und Totstellen :!

Ich würde es so sagen: Rein-Rushen und Campen!


----------



## Moktheshock (25. März 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> 40-mann raid XD



^^ ok das mal intressant^^

ich hoffe mal das die bubbel hält^^


----------



## Carn1feX616 (25. März 2010)

speedrun....zwar net immer aber das kommt hin xD


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (25. März 2010)

Zu dotten, out of range rennen, metamorphose, anstürmen, spalten, gegenfalls noch strangulieren, epischen streitkolben rausholen und dann mit auto-hit fertigmachen. 
Danach noch looten und kräutern xDDD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. März 2010)

Gefrorene Kugeln...


----------



## Parzifall (25. März 2010)

naja Kurz gesagt Zu saaten bis Oom!^^


----------



## Shaila (25. März 2010)

Bei manchen Kommentaren, hab ich doch langsam Sorgen, was für Menschen das schreiben. Weil Darmreiser z.B. in dem Zusammenhang find ich z.B. nicht sonderlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (25. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar ist auch Blödsinn, bei Kampfrausch musste ich erstmal lachen, der war echt gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meine nur, dass es hier max 10 sinnvolle Beiträge geben kann, denn ich glaub kaum dass hier jemand "Pyroblast" oder "Eislanze" oder sowas schreibt.


Es sollte sich eigentlich andauernd wiederholen, ausser die Leute lügen und schreiben mist.


----------



## Dreidan (25. März 2010)

19 Seiten schon, aber beim Thema Sex wollen alle dabei sein. Hauptsache mal was schreiben, egal obs geschmacklos oder einfach nur dumm ist. 90% von den Sprüchen hier sind pubertäres Aufgepluster und Angeberei. Naja nehmt das ruhig persönlich und lasst euren Frust raus.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (25. März 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> 19 Seiten schon, aber beim Thema Sex wollen alle dabei sein. Hauptsache mal was schreiben, egal obs geschmacklos oder einfach nur dumm ist. 90% von den Sprüchen hier sind pubertäres Aufgepluster und Angeberei. Naja nehmt das ruhig persönlich und lasst euren Frust raus.



Jaaaa verdammt, du hast uns erwischt. :< Wir sind alle sexuell frustrierte Zocker/innen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh großer Weiser, lass uns doch bitte zumindest unseren virtuellen Spaß und unsere Angeberei, dass manche ihre Freundin mit 40Mann Raiden oder sich danach totstellen müssen. Die Fantasie ist unsere letzte Zuflucht, wenn wir schon im RL nichts haben, dann lass unser letzte Bastion, sonst brechen unsere zarten, schwachen Herzchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Ironie off*
Verkriech du dich mal bitte in deinem Keller, da kannste dann ja in Ruhe lachen, bitte danke. :> Ich muss jetzt den Zorn des Wildtiers aktivieren und meinen Freund mit erschütterndem Schuss lahmlegen, weil er einfach nicht seinen Blutdurst stillen kann ciaociao. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huschke (25. März 2010)

*CROWD CONTROL !!
*


----------



## Testostoron (25. März 2010)

Erstmal AtlasLoot aufmachen und schauen was droppen könnte.

Addons wie T-Ripper löschen!


----------



## Karius (25. März 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> 19 Seiten schon, aber beim Thema Sex wollen alle dabei sein. ...



Fällt dir was auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=5979 ^^

--

Damokles Post wurde gelöscht? Den fand ich grade recht geistreich. Ab in den http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=65101 :-)

Naja, vielleicht ist ja einer der Mods ein allzu militanter Bibelwälzer. Die sollen ja bei Zeiten etwas empfindlich reagieren, wenn es um den Glauben geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versucht es mal hiermit: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=60792 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@topic: 
Vorher: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=41350
Währenddessen: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2928
Nachher: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=2158
Im Anschluss: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=9256




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakron (25. März 2010)

klare sache:

Kniesehne - Kopfnuss - Nierenhieb - Solarplexus - Meucheln (yesss from behind) - Ausweiden 

am nächsten morgen bubble und ruhestein

meine fantasien sind krank? hey man ich spiele böse computerspiele, ich darf das


----------



## Yakashi (25. März 2010)

Bei Sado Maso Spiele - Schmerzunterdrückung und Schweigen.

Vor dem kommen Schutzgeist drauf - puh mein Leben gerettet.


----------



## Elminator (25. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehe... Um da mal glatt einen kleinen WoW Dialog festzuhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die Urdsprünglich Szene kommt übrigens von dem Dialog zwischen Arthas und Tirion Fordring aus dem Todesritter Startgebiet.


----------



## Xplaya (25. März 2010)

Göttlicher Sturm, Muhahaha, 




So genug Spass gehabt, 

X


----------



## Bipun (25. März 2010)

sie sagt: l2p -.- 
oder faceroll


----------



## Lillyan (26. März 2010)

Ich habe einige Beiträge entfernt. Grund: Bleibt bitte beim Thema. Wenn ich Probleme mit der Moderation habt schreibt in das richtige Forum, aber am besten den betreffenden Moderator oder den Communitymanager an. Hier geht es jedoch um ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=1044 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"we're looking into it" (Blizzard Zitat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (26. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=62757


----------



## Kiligen (26. März 2010)

Man kann es mit einem Wort sogar relativ gut beschreiben: Dogde^^


----------



## Teromar (26. März 2010)

"Ich habe kein Ziel."


----------



## CASTLES (26. März 2010)

Ice Vains & Ice Block


----------



## Zenjuro (26. März 2010)

"Never Play on a Patchday"

Tage undso..


----------



## Zenjuro (26. März 2010)

Ledernase schrieb:


> nach 1 woche: alle wings clear incl hardmodes <----- wer das versteht is gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Übersetzt:

nach 1 woche: Küssen, Blowjob, Vaginal und der Hardmode währe dann Anal richtig? *facepalm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiliboy (26. März 2010)

Go for the Throat.


----------



## Squeezeme (26. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Währenddessen: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2928
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm da würd ich lieber die 10er variante bevorzugen


----------



## Topfkopf (26. März 2010)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Hmmm mein Sexualleben in einem WoW-Begriff.....:
> 
> Das Problem ist uns bekannt



Wenigstens einer der Ehrlich ist^^

Letztens wollt ich mal nen neuen Boss raiden, aber leider hat mich deren persönlicher Trash geonehittet-.- Seitdem hab ich derbe LAgs in der Hose...


----------



## Harkor (26. März 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> ähm...  ich bin verheiratet also... beschreibe ich es mal als : "locked"



Ja das ging mir auch so. Dann hab ich rerolled, da levelt es sich auf einmal wieder sehr schnell und nun bin ich Raidleiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itarus (26. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> ansonsten
> 
> ...



Nein, ich glaubs nicht! Ich liege hier seit 20 Min und will einfach nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu meinem Sexualleben? Nichts besonderes... Ich würd sagen, ich bin *Ehrfürchtig* bei einer bestimmten Person.

Mfg Itarus


----------



## Rollinjo (26. März 2010)

Upps falscher Channel...


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

> Andoral1990, on 24 March 2010 - 22:03, said:
> ähm...  ich bin verheiratet also... beschreibe ich es mal als : "locked"






> Ja das ging mir auch so. Dann hab ich rerolled, da levelt es sich auf einmal wieder sehr schnell



Lol ^^


----------



## Plek (26. März 2010)

Jaytonic schrieb:


> !!! Multishot !!!



hahaha das is geil!! xDD


Rouge.... wie manch anderer hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fad-K (26. März 2010)

SELÇUK schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zomfg ololol xDDDD

made my day


----------



## yokotay (26. März 2010)

Tank and Spank


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51943 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (26. März 2010)

kp obs schon erwähnt wurde, aber

SKILL > GEARSCORE


----------



## Vicell (26. März 2010)

"Kiddy" >_>'


----------



## BlueMode (26. März 2010)

Tier Zähmen dann Tier Füttern dann Gezielter Schuss und dann Schnellfeuer


----------



## Heydu (26. März 2010)

Alle "instanzen" sind voll. Bitte warten sie, bis eine wieder frei wird...

Und dann

e bay

450 trefferwertung
100% rota
80% crit chance

0 ahnung


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (26. März 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> Rouge.... wie manch anderer hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat denn sonst noch von Schminke erzählt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

Gearscore ist nicht alles. Es kommt auf die Technik an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (26. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich Probleme mit der Moderation habt schreibt in das richtige Forum...



Gut gedeutscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (26. März 2010)

<-- Dual-Spec Wildheit-Geichgewicht 

sagt Mal, Schurken, ihr macht doch nix anderes, als eure "Gegner" runterzukloppen bevor sies zuerst schaffen, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (26. März 2010)

FÜR DIE HERDE!!


----------



## RedShirt (26. März 2010)

LFM [Beziehung] noch 1 w pls. Nur mit ausreichend Gear+Brainscore.


----------



## koolt (26. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> LFM [Beziehung] noch 1 w pls. Nur mit ausreichend Gear+Brainscore.



Du hast XP vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Du hast XP vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und die Bodyscore! wobei Gearscore auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plek (26. März 2010)

Bevor es los geht, "Gearcheck" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

Ich habe das Gefühl, viele die nach einem Gearscore schreien, würden beim Bodyscore oder Brainscore durchfallen. 
Das ist aber unerheblich solange man nicht mal die nötigen Zugangsquests absolviert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So können diejenigen nur hoffen, dass irgendjemand mal besoffen genug ist, um sie zumindest für eine schnelle 5er Ini ran zu lassen.

Man muss sich die Leiter eben von ganz unten hocharbeiten.
Markenrun - Progressraiden - Mitleidsrun


----------



## Bitzy (26. März 2010)

Explosiv Schuss


----------



## Narulein (26. März 2010)

Warum war mir klar, dass ca. 95% des Threads von der männlichen Community beantwortet wird? :O


----------



## Dwarim (26. März 2010)

farmen


----------



## Dwarim (26. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ihr habt diese Instanz zu oft betreten, bitte versuchen sie es später (eben diese anzeige wenn der inni server mal wieder spinnt)



haha der is geil xD


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

Narulein schrieb:


> Warum war mir klar, dass ca. 95% des Threads von der männlichen Community beantwortet wird? :O



Ich tippe darauf das sie zu 95% aus Männern besteht, bei dem krampf was hier im Allgemeinen abgeliefert wird (Mich eingeschlossen ^^).


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

Narulein schrieb:


> Warum war mir klar, dass ca. 95% des Threads von der männlichen Community beantwortet wird? :O



Weil du von Vorurteilen lebst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die eigentliche Frage ist doch, warum du nichts beizusteuern hast, dich aber trotzdem zu Wort meldest.
/%t erhält http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=58504 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narulein (26. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Weil du von Vorurteilen lebst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Nur war mir vorher klar, dass von einem Großteil der weiblichen Community

genau so aufgenommen wird:


devil-may-care schrieb:


> <verlässt mit einem angeekelten Gesichtsausdrück den Thread>
> 
> <abfällig> Kinder ...


----------



## Billy Eastwood (26. März 2010)

Der Lichkönig schreit : "Irgendwann werdet ihr mir alle dienen."


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Der Lichkönig schreit : "Irgendwann werdet ihr mir alle dienen."



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=39656

Soso ^^

(Ok dieses mal ist es tatsächlich etwas versaut. Aber bisher war ich ja soo brav.)

@Naru
Wenn du darüber diskutieren willst, wirst du dir nen eigenen Thread aufmachen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venoxin (26. März 2010)

Zerfleichen ;D


----------



## Ryudo Dragonfist (26. März 2010)

Ich lieg grad am Boden ... rofl und so ^^

Hm...


*"Gaining Entry"*
Man muss halt erstmal farmen um den Firstkill bei ner Virgin zu landen , nech


----------



## Lindhberg (26. März 2010)

wie kann man ein item oder sowas in der art verlinken

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27655


----------



## Aerias (26. März 2010)

realms atm down...


----------



## Varnir (26. März 2010)

Finsterer Stoß^^ (oder verstümmelnXD, finte wär auch nicht schlecht)


----------



## Siebäsiech (26. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> wie kann man ein item oder sowas in der art verlinken
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27655




So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (26. März 2010)

U i u aa tsching tscheng walawala bing bang
U i u aa tsching tscheng walawala bing bang

=D


----------



## Gip (26. März 2010)

"Alone in the Darkness"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agia (26. März 2010)

OOM


----------



## Lindhberg (26. März 2010)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> So
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau so möchte ich das!
jetzt nochmal die frage für leute die nicht lesen können: WIE mache ich das?


----------



## TheStormrider (26. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Gearscore ist nicht alles. Es kommt auf die Technik an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jeder der sagt es kommt nicht nur auf die Größe an, hat selber keinen großen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry =(


----------



## kingkryzon (26. März 2010)

juwelenschleifen und go =P


----------



## Sordura (26. März 2010)

Bei meiner Perle is imoment
Blutungs deebuff mit rnd aggro... also nix


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> genau so möchte ich das!
> jetzt nochmal die frage für leute die nicht lesen können: WIE mache ich das?



Ich kann lesen, aber hoffe ich darf trotzdem darauf antworten. 
Obwohl du unglaublich unfreundlich warst, möchte ich es trotzdem beantworten, in der Hoffnung das du in Zukunft keine so unschönen Posts mehr verfasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Item aufrufst, dann sind rechts daneben 4 Zeilen. 
Eine um das Item im Chat anzuzeigen, 
einmal den BB Code
und einmal den verlinkten Tooltip. 
Willst du nur das Bild kannst du das Bild auswählen oder beim letzten die url tags löschen. 

Einfach die entsprechende Zeile kopieren und im Forum einfügen. 

Das hilft dir hoffentlich weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (26. März 2010)

Bin derzeit im lff (looking for frau^^)... geht aber nix auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (26. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich kann lesen, aber hoffe ich darf trotzdem darauf antworten.
> Obwohl du unglaublich unfreundlich warst, möchte ich es trotzdem beantworten, in der Hoffnung das du in Zukunft keine so unschönen Posts mehr verfasst.
> 
> 
> ...



danke........... die unfreundlichkeit galt dem vorposter............ und nur dem!


----------



## Knallkörper (26. März 2010)

_Jäger (und sammler) sucht ne nette "Party" für ein paar mal RND!!! (ja habe Volltrefferaura geskillt...)_


----------



## Curumir (26. März 2010)

Stille


----------



## Alkonaro (26. März 2010)

Das Horn des Winters blasen

Raus da


----------



## Luninator (26. März 2010)

Solange die http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=36410 nur in ein http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51809 trifft, ereignet sich später immerhin kein http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=57755.

Wobei ne echte http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=39477 ja in auch einem http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=38366 enden könnte...


----------



## Aggropip (26. März 2010)

brain afk


----------



## Sarjin (26. März 2010)

ähm keine Freundin weil "Never change a running System" ?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (26. März 2010)

Cataclysm! versteht das wie ihr wollt xD
oder einfach nen fixen "Hinter(n)halt"^^


----------



## Grom087 (26. März 2010)

Like schurke 50% Kritt heist nicht zwanghaft das nur jeder zweiter treffer Krittet für mich gilt ich Kritte pracktisch immer


----------



## Kaliaba (26. März 2010)

Waffenkunde 

man muss ja auch treffen ;D ;D


----------



## Láir de rien (26. März 2010)

...verdammte axt, ADD VON HINTEN....


----------



## Skerl (26. März 2010)

miss
miss
lol
roflmao
wipe


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (26. März 2010)

EPIC xD


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (26. März 2010)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Magic! (26. März 2010)

also zum ende hin sag ich immer:
gute nachricht freunde! 
der schleim fließt wieder!
^^


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

Da hab ich noch was schönes gefunden: 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3817 ^^


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

Enragetimer inc


----------



## citybreaker (26. März 2010)

episch


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (26. März 2010)

Magic! schrieb:


> also zum ende hin sag ich immer:
> gute nachricht freunde!
> der schleim fließt wieder!
> ^^



der war gut ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werde icc nie wieder mit ton spielen können ohne zu lachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (26. März 2010)

CKASS schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12977




Bestes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greven73 (26. März 2010)

afk...

der Arzt hat gesagt ich sollte mein Sexualleben um 50% reduzieren...

meinte er das Denken oder das Reden?


----------



## EisblockError (26. März 2010)

Magic! schrieb:


> also zum ende hin sag ich immer:
> gute nachricht freunde!
> der schleim fließt wieder!
> ^^




Den versteh ich nicht, was hat das mit WoW zu tun xD?


----------



## n.bek. (26. März 2010)

hmmm beastmaster
diszi
seuchenstoß

ne eher sowas wie eisige berührung oder tod und verfall


----------



## Nahemis (26. März 2010)

"Saat der Verderbniss" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tankie (26. März 2010)

Ich hab nicht alle durchgelesen, also sorry, für den Fall, dass es schon jemand gepostet hat ^^

ogog, ich hab nen procc ^^


----------



## EisblockError (26. März 2010)

hmm, wenn alle hier so kokolores schreiben schreib ich auch mal was (nicht böse sein ist nur Spaß):


Ich glaub die meisten Kinder hier haben keine Ahnung von Sex, und benutzen meist ,
Übungsattrappen des Jüngers
während die Frauen sich mit Übungsprügelstecken beglücken




xDDDD


----------



## Spliffmaster (26. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Den versteh ich nicht, was hat das mit WoW zu tun xD?




Das sagt Professor Putricide während des Kampfes



Btt: 

Lock and Load ( Sv hunter )


----------



## Tamîkus (26. März 2010)

auf farmstatus

wegen bugs nicht raidbar

server crash

überwältigen

anspringen

looten


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Den versteh ich nicht, was hat das mit WoW zu tun xD?



Ich hatte auch erst überlegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das dürften ziemlich sicher Bosszitate aus ICC sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte er vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ganzen Texte hab ich nie mitbekommen. Seit BWL spiel ich ohne Ton. 

Ein passendes zum Thema finde ich recht schön. 


"Don't toy with my feelings" - _Mother Shahraz_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (26. März 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Das sagt Professor Putricide während des Kampfes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Achso, stimmt, ich hör da nie ganz hin, verstehe nur so etwas wie "Good News everyone, the slime is flowing again".

Dachte das wird anders Übersetzt^^


----------



## Knallfix (26. März 2010)

Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



k


----------



## Karius (26. März 2010)

*


Knallfix schrieb:



			...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Lol, was für ein Name, in diesem Thread xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (26. März 2010)

Nekrit schrieb:


> Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Feige von Hinten?^^

<-- Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fitzke (26. März 2010)

Enrage Timer: 2 Minuten


----------



## Crimy 5 (27. März 2010)

so als schamane (unter anderem)

Kampfrausch ei 50% zünden, lavaeruptionen auslösen und am ende eine springflut

bei hexer würd ich eher auf instabile gebrechen achten, sonst gibts ne Heimsuchung


----------



## aridyne (27. März 2010)

Berserker in 5 minuten

gearscore

recount


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Ganking


----------



## Smirgolnyir (27. März 2010)

Also letzthin wollte ich die Tiefschwarze Grotte Raiden zu Hause.

 Da ich den „Einen Ring" besitze ist dies sozusagen mein Stamm Raid nach einem ereignisreichen Arbeitstag.



 Ich kam also nach Hause und bevor ich mich versah startete schon der Timerun „Das Ausmerzen des Schlafzimmers". Nach kurzem Dialog mit der Holden Maid zog ich schon Agro.

 Ich also „Spurt" Reingehauen „Baumrinde" dazu und ab unter die Dusche.

 Nach einem erfrischenden „Verjüngen" fand ich mich auch schon wieder im besagten Timerun. Aus mir unbekannten Gründen machte ich die „Maid" erstmal mit Kettenblitz am Bett klar. Danach Castete ich mich mit „Gestaltswandel" in ein Wildes Schnurekätzchen.

 Dank „Nachwachsen" klappte es auch mit dem guten Stück. Schnell noch den „Heiligen Schutz" darüber und ab ging es mit Wucherwurzel in die Grotte.

 Jedoch war die Maid auch nicht ohne, Ihr „Demoralisierendes Gebrüll" über mein Druiden Stab lies meine Rüstung doch ziemlich schlaff aussehen.

 Nach kurzem Taktikwechsel gab es erstmal ein „Flask" von der Marke „Söhnlein Trocken" was zur Folge hatte das die Freizügigkeit selbst über die Erschöpfung hinaus anhält.

 Kurzer „Battlereeze" auf mein gutes Stück, „Nachwachsen und Rasende Regeneration" lies das ganze aber schnell wieder auf Touren kommen. Solange bis die Maid mit einem „Wutanfall" und mehreren „Prankenhieben" auf meinem Rücken endlich aufgab.



 Der Loot lies sich sehen, bleibt aber ein Geheimnis. 

 Das dumme an der Geschichte ist, das ich Plötzlich nach einem Patch Day eine Id für neun Monate hatte.



 In dem Sinne zum Thema *schmunzel*




Vielleicht sind da einige Dinge nicht ganz Passend, aber wer Denkt schon an genaue Aussagen, wen man Spass haben kann.


----------



## normansky (27. März 2010)

"Das könnt ihr hier nicht verwenden!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (27. März 2010)

Smirgolnyir schrieb:


> Also letzthin wollte ich die Tiefschwarze Grotte Raiden zu Hause.
> 
> Da ich den „Einen Ring" besitze ist dies sozusagen mein Stamm Raid nach einem ereignisreichen Arbeitstag.
> 
> ...




sehr schönes "ding"!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netdog (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingKarlotti (27. März 2010)

Mal des Jägers-->Überwältigen-->Zerlegen-->Schnellfeuer-->Berserker-->Donnernde Stöße--> (Damn it) Rückzug-->Faceaggro-->Gezielter Schuss-->Totstellen


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> @Naru
> Wenn du darüber diskutieren willst, wirst du dir nen eigenen Thread aufmachen müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was gibt es den da zu diskutieren, ist doch klar das in dem Thread fast nur Männer schreiben...liegt wohl daran, dass diese ihr Hirn leichter ausschalten können um hier was schreiben zu können, oder johlend den restlichen Idioten Beifall zu klatschen....

Immer wieder lustig, dass solche Sinnlos-Threads innerhalb von ein paar Tagen soviele Seiten bekommen und andere Diskussionen nach ein paar Antworten tot sind, da dafür offenbar keine Zeit oder Hirn da ist um was vernünftiges beizutragen...aber kaum kommt so ein Thema kriechen wieder alle Neandertaler aus ihren Höhlen...


----------



## Topfkopf (27. März 2010)

Smirgolnyir schrieb:


> Also letzthin wollte ich die Tiefschwarze Grotte Raiden zu Hause.
> 
> Da ich den „Einen Ring" besitze ist dies sozusagen mein Stamm Raid nach einem ereignisreichen Arbeitstag.
> 
> ...



ROFL, ich hab so gelegen vor Lachen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Des war der Oberhammer^^



Meint ihr Stab der Gruftbestie bringts`?


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

You can't do that yet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (27. März 2010)

"Diese Farce endet hier" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Mother Shahraz (BT) Quotes:

Aggro:

    * So, business... or pleasure? 

Taunt:

    * You play, you pay.
    * I'm not impressed.

Special:

    * You seem a little tense.
    * *Don't be shy*.
    * *I'm all yours*. 

Upon killing a player:

    * Easy come, easy go.
    * So much for a happy ending. 

Enraged:

    * *Stop toying with my emotions!* 

Death:

    * *I wasn't finished.* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KARUxx (27. März 2010)

Error 404 

Die angeforderte Frau ist nicht erreichbar. Das kann verschieden Ursachen haben: 



> Die gewünschte Frau ist möglicherweise vergeben.....




[...]


----------



## Visssion (27. März 2010)

da gibts nen nettes achievment auf der Insel xD "Durchs Hintertürchen" oder so ähnlich ^^


----------



## Barbaria (27. März 2010)

Laggs ohne ende....


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Can you handle this? - _Blood-Queen Lana'thel_


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (27. März 2010)

Ich lass mich auch mal dazu ein, falls es noch keiner gepostet hat:

"Fischsuche"
Ba Dum Tsch


----------



## Biebre (27. März 2010)

Jerkia schrieb:


> Für die singels unter uns
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51809



Omg best of thread atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Add:
Horde (Single) - Allianz (vergeben)


----------



## Korgor (27. März 2010)

EXECUTE-PHASE !


----------



## zunix (27. März 2010)

*Beschreibt Euer Sexualleben mit einem WoW-Begriff:*
Vergleichbar mit dem Achivement : Ziemlich selten . (d.h. immer auf der Suche nach nem rare-mob)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biebre (27. März 2010)

Achivement please! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zunix (27. März 2010)

Biebre schrieb:


> Achivement please!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 

(wurde geändert)


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Schmerzunterdrückung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. März 2010)

Enrage ! 

xDD


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

- I see I must take matters into my own hands! -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortug (27. März 2010)

*Annalen von Darroheim*
*hust*


----------



## Ace mit der Pommesfaust (27. März 2010)

"Surrendes Bronzened Dingsda" war das beste bisher^^

Bei mir... hm... gelegentlich höre ich eine leise Stimme, die sagt

"No escape... for any of us"^^


----------



## Karius (29. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34211 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (29. März 2010)

kaum zu glauben wie viel pubertäre, geistige Ergüsse man hier lesen muss *kopfschüttel*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (29. März 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben wie viel pubertäre, geistige Ergüsse man hier lesen muss *kopfschüttel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nachdem du ja offensichtlich alle anspielungen verstehst bist du allerdings auch keine heilige ^^


----------



## Lord Gama (29. März 2010)

40er Raid - Ich mag es mit möglichst vielen Personen.


----------



## RedShirt (29. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> 40er Raid - Ich mag es mit möglichst vielen Personen.



... manche lassen sich einfach mitschleifen - einige sind da um einen gewissen Boss zu legen, manche wollen dadurch ihre Ausrüstung verbessern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alle müssen sich vorher die Voraussetzungen...zusammengefarmt... haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um da mitzudürfen.


----------



## tulduru (29. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34892


----------



## Qman232 (29. März 2010)

Ist zwar nicht meins, aber für die anderen passts!

Ihr seid WoW Spieler also : Low equipt


----------



## Haszor (29. März 2010)

"Mich stört es, dass ich vieles im RL nicht kann, was ich in WoW tun kann. Zum Beispiel: Wieso kann ich meiner Freundin nicht Brust - Überragende Beweglichkeit verzaubern?"


----------



## Idekoon (29. März 2010)

tulduru schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34892



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sins=Gnom (29. März 2010)

Rare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Lindhberg (29. März 2010)

Haszor schrieb:


> "Mich stört es, dass ich vieles im RL nicht kann, was ich in WoW tun kann. Zum Beispiel: Wieso kann ich meiner Freundin nicht Brust - Überragende Beweglichkeit verzaubern?"




oder hände +50 massage


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (29. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> oder hände +50 massage



....oder dir n paar ausdauersockel?... oder int....


----------



## bloodstained (29. März 2010)

Och ich find einige Sprüche echt lustig^^

und an die spießer und oppies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wayne auf eure Meinung?


----------



## Lord Gama (29. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> ....oder dir n paar ausdauersockel?... oder int....



der is gut

tempowertung lass ich dann mal lieber wegfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDonkey (29. März 2010)

Casual ^^


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (29. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> der is gut
> 
> tempowertung lass ich dann mal lieber wegfallen
> 
> ...



hehe hab ich bewusst nicht gesagt^^


----------



## Magickevin (29. März 2010)

OOM.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Für die die es nicht verstehen nie Tinte aufm Füller ;D)


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (29. März 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> OOM....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



häh ich peils nich...

out of men?
out of muschis? (kätzchen versteht sich)
out of mös*n?
out of muscles?
out of möpse?(wauwaus versteht sich)
out of männermilch?

was meinst du?

plss kein ban^^... will echt nur wissen was damit gemeint wird^^


----------



## GloriaTimon (29. März 2010)

Hm...

Range dd lfg Tiefschwarze Grotte?


----------



## Lacoca (29. März 2010)

Abspotten... und schon ist die Frau/Freundin beim nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vanish!
Lacoca


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2010)

Rollenspiel...


----------



## Dogarn (29. März 2010)

Ich hab noch manaöl. Willst du mir den kolben einreiben?


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2010)

Dogarn schrieb:


> Ich hab noch manaöl. Willst du mir den kolben einreiben?


Verzsuchs mit nem Wetzstein für stumpfe Waffen. ^^


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (29. März 2010)

ok hier mein absoluter sex-skill.... Heiliges Feuer 

xD


----------



## Ghostfather (29. März 2010)

Mal im Ernst man nennt mich auch den Lickking...


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (29. März 2010)

Ghostfather schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst man nennt mich auch den Lickking...



Und da war die Zitronenlimo über den Schreibtisch verteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sl0st (29. März 2010)

Disconnect!


----------



## Doonna (29. März 2010)

Schami.

Burst DMG halt.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. März 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben wie viel pubertäre, geistige Ergüsse man hier lesen muss *kopfschüttel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann lies es nicht.

"lfm, mit achievement plx"


----------



## Drigger (29. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=293


----------



## RiplexPP (29. März 2010)

Wenns mal in die 50+ geht untote Fesseln und rausrennen


----------



## Biebre (30. März 2010)

oom = out of mana

und casaul war auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (30. März 2010)

Old School 40er Raids..


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. März 2010)

10er Hardmode!


----------



## Pseudomonade (30. März 2010)

gib mir das Mal der Wildnis, den Segen der Macht dann mach ich Heldentum an und der Boss steht nimmer auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (30. März 2010)

immoment.. noch ca 3 tage ID :X hoffe ich jedenfalls oO


----------



## Hugo2000 (30. März 2010)

Leder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (30. März 2010)

Insta stunned :S


----------



## KnightOfBlood (30. März 2010)

Jaina oO


----------



## My Name is Earl (30. März 2010)

Ich hoffe es war nocht nicht,

Slimespray xD


----------



## Bloodyfury (30. März 2010)

Adrenalinrausch^^


----------



## Booldwish (30. März 2010)

Sex mit einem WoW Wort vergleich.
Ganz Klar und unangefochtener Platz 1!

Der Geistheiler.

Wenn du verkakst verlierst du 25% Ausdauer
Er kostet immer Geld selbst wenn er dich schon lange kennt und dich Liebt.^^ <----------wie das kurze Aion gezogge für Brainlags sorgt egal finds trotzdem geil^^
Mit seiner Hilfe kannst du nocheinmal versuchen das Monster flachzulegen!


----------



## soul6 (30. März 2010)

"Macht schneller mit dem Endboss, meine Frau geht gleich enrage"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## DarkSJay (30. März 2010)

bin hunter deshalb kommt nur ein spruch dafür in frage^^

mom, grade ins AH, epic munition kaufen


----------



## Gnarak (30. März 2010)

never play on a patchday


----------



## Tanked (30. März 2010)

die instanzserver sind zurzeit überlastet..........


----------



## Gonzo73 (30. März 2010)

Patchday = Sexday!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (30. März 2010)

owned


----------



## Layloona (30. März 2010)

Untote fesseln ^^


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (30. März 2010)

lol... solang die frau kein fleischtank is und der heiler nicht oom geht, ist alles ok^^


----------



## GrillGorilla (30. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut euch auch mal die Optik an....


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2010)

"Movement"


----------



## Karius (30. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> "Movement"



Mal nicht wertend ^^ Auch sehr nett und allzu wahr.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Tappen


----------



## Totebone (30. März 2010)

Login Server down


----------



## Remataklan (30. März 2010)

In random raids gibts mehr probleme als in eingespielten gruppen


----------



## RedShirt (30. März 2010)

bei 1% wipen.


----------



## Carnage88 (30. März 2010)

arkane geschosse proccen nach 10 sekunden 

bin mage haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cabbii (30. März 2010)

Casual.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Carnage88 schrieb:


> arkane geschosse proccen nach 10 sekunden



mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (30. März 2010)

Smirgolnyir schrieb:


> Also letzthin wollte ich die Tiefschwarze Grotte Raiden zu Hause.
> 
> Da ich den „Einen Ring" besitze ist dies sozusagen mein Stamm Raid nach einem ereignisreichen Arbeitstag.
> 
> ...



Das war einfach genial :-D


----------



## Muh-Q (30. März 2010)

Stunlock...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. März 2010)

DD im Dungeonfinder -.-


----------



## Vranthor (30. März 2010)

Aggro von Freundin, danach Erfolg freigeschaltet fuer den Kill


----------



## Reyvin (30. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> DD im Dungeonfinder -.-




Mein Beileid, aber was Warten versüßt es einem doch schließlich.

Was mich angeht wäre es wohl "Ramponierter Schwertgriff".


----------



## Masan (30. März 2010)

schnell mit pestilenz die krankheiten refreshen


----------



## Morgolosch (30. März 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Login Server down



der passt leider auch bei mir


----------



## Chillers (30. März 2010)

Morgolosch schrieb:


> der passt leider auch bei mir



*Old school* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terethy (30. März 2010)

wie wärs mit da kommt man aber nur mit nem Gearscore von 5.8K+ rein


----------



## techno91 (30. März 2010)

Tropfsteinhöhle goes Enrage!!


----------



## Chillers (30. März 2010)

techno91 schrieb:


> Tropfsteinhöhle goes Enrage!!



und wird zum Eisblock.


----------



## magnagore (30. März 2010)

Als erstes mal die Frau vom Pc "abspotten "( hoffen daß sie nicht" immun "ist) und dann ins Schlafzimmer" kiten" (evtl."anregen" benutzen).
"Pflege" und "Verjüngung" aktiv halten,"Totem" aufstellen und auf ei paar "Hitcrits" hoffen bevor sie "Enrage" geht!!!!.........."Totstellen" sollte vermieden werden!!!
P.S. Für Phase 2 "Wiederherstellen" oder "Reinkarnation" bereit halten!!!
P.P.S. Bevor es evtl. in Phase 3 geht "Ausdauer" und "Willenskraft" nachbuffen.
Setzt natürlich voraus,daß man auch genug "Beweglichkeit" gesockelt hat!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## axela (31. März 2010)

frauen die tanken haben nen bart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (5. April 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=4621 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (6. April 2010)

"ID dauerhaft vergeben" und "Loot in 9 monaten"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (6. April 2010)

Accountstatus: gekündigt. Und du über mir hau ab mit deinem Dreck.


----------



## geilerheiler (6. April 2010)

Sturmangriff Heldenhafterstoß ... vor der tür Abfangen Donnerknall(en) und dann Zerschmettern...^^


----------



## Napexus (6. April 2010)

Göttlicher Sturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi122 (6. April 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> disconnect^^



omfg wie geil war der denn, obwohl ich dich bemitleide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horo@DSH-R (6. April 2010)

Frau ins Target nehmen => Anstürmen => Rüstung zerreisen => Heldenhafter Stoß !


----------



## Schnitzi (6. April 2010)

"Eier müssen Klatschen" Gilde auf Teldrassil :>


----------



## Selidia (6. April 2010)

Irgendwann ist der Witz auch mal vorbei.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Unsern kleine Werbemacher habe ich reported


----------



## Larmina (6. April 2010)

Jägerin.
Tot stellen und abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zideon (6. April 2010)

Eater of the Dead

Ja ich weiß, dass das unnötig war, aber ein wenig schwarzer und pietätloser Humor muss auch noch mal sein... ^^


----------



## Karius (9. April 2010)

Zideon schrieb:


> Eater of the Dead
> 
> Ja ich weiß, dass das unnötig war, aber ein wenig schwarzer und pietätloser Humor muss auch noch mal sein... ^^



Kein Sorge, wir hatten ja auch schon die Meldung "Your target is dead" ^^
Du bist nicht der erste Nekrophile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aluma1234 (9. April 2010)

Zu low


----------



## aluma1234 (9. April 2010)

-Nein noch besser Gildenraid^^


----------



## aluma1234 (9. April 2010)

Gezielter Schuß und nach 9 Monaten Irrefürung auf den Nächstbessten ^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. April 2010)

1&#9792; vs 10 &#9794;





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (9. April 2010)

aluma1234 schrieb:


> Gezielter Schuß



Ich seh schon, der analytische Typ.

"Explosivschuß" ^^ passt besser. Wobei, "der schwarze Pfeil"... naaaa jetzt wirds interracial ^^



aluma1234 schrieb:


> und nach 9 Monaten Irrefürung auf den Nächstbessten ^^



Da wär etz Totstellen besser, wenn die Windeln gewechselt werden müssen... aber Irreführung hat was, würds aber relativ früh machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir war das mit den Bohnen und dem Furz? Weiß ja auch keiner welche Bohne jetzt daran schuld war.


----------



## Kaitokid1412 (9. April 2010)

-->Spell is not ready yet<--


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. April 2010)

/dnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralvalor (9. April 2010)

Arkan Mage 


Arkane Macht und wegnuken


----------



## leckaeis (9. April 2010)

Wipe


----------



## TheVoice (9. April 2010)

Er zu früh gekommen...sie enrage!!! Thats 50 DKP MINUS!!! 

...in Anlehnung an den berühmten ony-Raidleiter ^^


----------



## sko1970 (9. April 2010)

Titel "Liebesgott"


----------



## Avek (9. April 2010)

Ganz lustig das Thema...nur das von den ganzen posts 80% nich stimmen, da es kleine Kiddys sind...


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Avek schrieb:


> Ganz lustig das Thema...nur das von den ganzen posts 80% nich stimmen, da es kleine Kiddys sind...



Personen die andere Personen als Kiddys bezeichnen sind meist auch nicht viel älter. Merk dir das :>


----------



## DarkSharker (9. April 2010)

Ganz weit oben im Penismeter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asterix1703 (9. April 2010)

Ich sage nur "Caracter erstellung in Arbeit"


----------



## Tazmal (9. April 2010)

was für ein blödes thema.

musste irgendwie bei garnix lachen, bin wohl alt für den scheiß


----------



## pgag (9. April 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2155   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder

Sie müssen noch 45 min warten um den Dungeonfinder wieder benutzen zu können


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## Kagaru (9. April 2010)

Ich sag ganz klar ..

Aufstehen ... Anschauen 

Und 


Leeeeeeeroy Jeeeeeeenkins

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Vanelli (9. April 2010)

mal was romantisches für die Frauen....
"Gedankenexplosion" 


Ansonsten, was wohl auch auf viele zutrifft, sind die schönen Fehlermeldungen...

"Ihr könnt das nicht dahin tun"
"Ich kann das jetzt nicht benutzen"

oder
"Dieser Zauber ist noch nicht bereit"

wenns ganz schlimm kommt...
"ungültiges Ziel"


----------



## Sarazin (9. April 2010)

Ey ist doch sonnenklar

LFG


----------



## Shaila (9. April 2010)

Eben in Gundrak letzter Boss hat er das geschrien: "Sagt hallo zu meinem GROSSEN Freund!"

Da musste ich sofort an den Thread hier denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidna (9. April 2010)

Forscherliga ^^ 
bitte keine imba posts mehr hatten bestimmt 2 pro seite
ah sabatons der schwarzen spitze


----------



## Druidna (9. April 2010)

verstärker ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (9. April 2010)

"Das Problem ist mir bekannt und ich arbeite an einer Lösung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (9. April 2010)

Heroic. Die Kleinen kommen nicht rein.


----------



## Flamet0wer (9. April 2010)

Euer Ziel ist tot... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (9. April 2010)

Wenn ich geile Eule mit meinem riesigen Stab erstmal anfange "Insektenschwarm" zu "casten", dann bleibt niemand verschont! '


----------



## Ragnaz (9. April 2010)

low lvl twink ... 
bzw: Autom. Selbstzauber eingeschalten


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

Enrage Ziel geht down! ^^


----------



## Zagron666 (9. April 2010)

sex for life!! for the sex! imba sex hab nen sexscore von sex.2K


----------



## Aerasan (9. April 2010)

Der Eisbrocken (um ihr/sein herz) ist geschmolzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
viel spaß beim looten!


----------



## mrlol_m (9. April 2010)

hab nen epischen schutz an meinen stab und geh gern dungeon`s 

und raide gerne mit vielen vielen gnomen ^^


----------



## s0re (9. April 2010)

Fabi122 schrieb:


> omfg wie geil war der denn, obwohl ich dich bemitleide
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War ja auch nicht ernst gemeint, wie fast alle Beiträge hier=D Wollte ja auch nicht ein Gearscore 134572905761 oder ein Drölftausend DPS hinschreiben^^


----------



## HolyTauren (9. April 2010)

Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen.

bzw. Ihr hab in letzter Zeit zu viele Instanzen betreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (9. April 2010)

Tier zähmen


----------



## TheEwanie (9. April 2010)

beta xD!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

EPISCH :>


----------



## Brisk7373 (9. April 2010)

crit in your face :>


----------



## Brisk7373 (10. April 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Realitätsverlust, und das bezieht sich nicht auf mein Sexleben sondern auf den Mist, der hier geschrieben wird. Diesen Teil seines RL mit WoW in verbindung zu bringen find ich schon sehr weit weg von gesundem Menschenverstand.



kack dir mal noch ins hemd du spießer -.-
hier ist endlich mal was lustig und du heulst rum bla bla bla .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (10. April 2010)

Incoming!


----------



## EisblockError (10. April 2010)

There is no target


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. April 2010)

Stangenwaffe mit Berserker VZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ID Reset ist leider viel zu selten... XD


----------



## Kramatieklärher (10. April 2010)

Taure *hust*


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (10. April 2010)

Leeeeroy!!!

oder wie wärs mit 

barney STINSON!!!!!

=)


----------



## EisblockError (10. April 2010)

TheVoice schrieb:


> Er zu früh gekommen...sie enrage!!! Thats 50 DKP MINUS!!!
> 
> ...in Anlehnung an den berühmten ony-Raidleiter ^^





Das heisst aber: "Thats a FUCKING FIFTY DKP MINUS!!!!!!


xDD


----------



## Charvez (10. April 2010)

Twinks hochziehen... 


(klingt irgwie pädo.. sry xD)


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Das geht nicht wenn ihr tot seid.....


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. April 2010)

Beim sex (bei manchen paaren^^) ist es so wie bei den Tausendwinter dailies...
Aus dailies werden im Laufe der Zeit weeklies


----------



## Zagron666 (10. April 2010)

Was die sechs trieben, dürfte klar sein. 
Schaun wir noch rasch beim Rest der Schar rein:


----------



## EisblockError (10. April 2010)

wegen unlustigkeit gelöscht xD


.-


----------



## EisblockError (10. April 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon kam aber:

Faustkampf [400]


xD


----------



## leckaeis (10. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es schon kam aber:
> 
> Faustkampf [400]
> 
> ...



Damit hast du dir jede Chance auf eine Freundin versaut, die du in der buffed-Community kennen lernen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirokun (10. April 2010)

Für das Licht!


----------



## TheDoggy (10. April 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Damit hast du dir jede Chance auf eine Freundin versaut, die du in der buffed-Community kennen lernen könntest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Absolutes /sign

Aber da ist er nicht der einzige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Ich bin zu unlustig für sowas...


----------



## Äxxxl_1st (10. April 2010)

looking for group ...wäre noch was

ansonsten: hinterhalt, finsterer stoß, finishen, verschwinden


----------



## Otzer (10. April 2010)

normalerweise ganz klar "Rogue".....

..... Aber leider macht meine Freundin gerade die 4 wöchige Serverwartung^^


----------



## Mehlaach (10. April 2010)

It's done when it's done!


----------



## Shocknorris (10. April 2010)

Legendär


----------



## Moktheshock (10. April 2010)

Otzer schrieb:


> normalerweise ganz klar "Rogue".....
> 
> ..... Aber leider macht meine Freundin gerade die 4 wöchige Serverwartung^^



meine gedanken sind bei dir^^ ich hab zurzeit auch erweiterte wartungsarbeiten xD^^


----------



## DontCryPlz (10. April 2010)

Charge, Rüssi Zerreisen, Überwältigen! ;>


----------



## EisblockError (13. April 2010)

Send Pet!!





oke, jetzt wirds pervers...


----------



## EisblockError (13. April 2010)

Haszor schrieb:


> "Mich stört es, dass ich vieles im RL nicht kann, was ich in WoW tun kann. Zum Beispiel: Wieso kann ich meiner Freundin nicht Brust - Überragende Beweglichkeit verzaubern?"



made my day !


----------



## zkral (13. April 2010)

...Immun...
...Immun...
...Immun...
 *kritischer Treffer*
...sie können das Ziel jetzt nicht angreifen...
 Legendary Drop
...Euer Gold reicht nicht aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Solange nicht irgendwann kommt ...falsches Ziel... bin ich glücklich.


----------



## LordSubwoof (13. April 2010)

Account still gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tauceti (13. April 2010)

Eine Sache gibts da, die stimmt überhaupt ned zusammen:

Je öfter ich rl das target switch, desto mehr aggro zieh ichxD


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

"Ihre im Voraus bezahlte Spielzeit ist abgelaufen..."


----------



## Gelderan (13. April 2010)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Supergeiler Threat. Weiter so, hab mich totgelacht. Mal gucken was mir noch einfällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Made my Day


----------



## SinjiD (13. April 2010)

SELÇUK schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist allerdings eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bind on pickup...


----------



## Xerodes (13. April 2010)

Solocontent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (13. April 2010)

Einlullender Schuss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OH_Toni (13. April 2010)

afk eine rauchen

und 

LF Random Raid


----------



## Supersnipe (13. April 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lebende Bombe x3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Tamîkus (13. April 2010)

auf farmstatus


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. April 2010)

Blutstoß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primordial (13. April 2010)

Manaeinspritzung


----------



## Dark Guardian (13. April 2010)

SinjiD schrieb:


> das ist allerdings eklig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wärs mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=5470 ;D

Oder wenns zu heiß wird fördert das die Entstehung von http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=1520.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2010)

zkral schrieb:


> ...Immun...
> ...Immun...
> ...Immun...
> *kritischer Treffer*
> ...




göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinchin91 (13. April 2010)

da ich heal schami bin: Springflut!!!


----------



## skyline930 (13. April 2010)

Chinchin91 schrieb:


> da ich heal schami bin: Springflut!!!



XD

Gabs da nich mal sowas wie "ich werd dich anchargen, deine Rüssi zerreißen und dich überwältigen" oder sowas als zitat? XD

aber Rogue passt eig ganz gut =D


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2010)

Ich kann nichts sagen von mir aus aber... hab mir mal nen Spruch zusammengereimt

Geschlechtsseuche, nach 9 Monaten könnte eine Kreatur aus euch entstehen...


----------



## EisblockError (13. April 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> XD
> 
> Gabs da nich mal sowas wie "ich werd dich anchargen, deine Rüssi zerreißen und dich überwältigen" oder sowas als zitat? XD



Nein, nur gefühlt jeder 10. hat das geschrieben


----------



## Rated (13. April 2010)

wipe


----------



## Ayuran (13. April 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> XD
> 
> Gabs da nich mal sowas wie "ich werd dich anchargen, deine Rüssi zerreißen und dich überwältigen" oder sowas als zitat? XD
> 
> aber Rogue passt eig ganz gut =D



stand das nicht bei wowbash (da hat wohl einer das der falschen person geschrieben^^)?


----------



## Sampler1 (14. April 2010)

100% Trefferwertung.... (meeles von hinten) Kampfrausch.... und danach kommt gleich ein Betäubender SCHUSS xD


----------



## Edanos (14. April 2010)

Das bezieht sich nicht auf MEIN Sexualleben aber ist trotzdem ziemlich lolig und könnte bei manchen evtl. gut passen. Zudem ist es auch nicht richtig ein WoW-Ausdruck sondern eine paar Zeilen aus einem WoW-Lied...

Das Lied: Achievement Wh0re

Und hier der Auszug der gut passen würde:

can't can't can't be lazy
can't can't let it faze me
keep it going keep it going till i look just like a pro
time-time-time's all hazy
my head-head-head's all spacy
man, where did the
man, where did the
man where did the hours go?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klobbireturns (14. April 2010)

im gegensatz zu ingame raids hoff ich ja bei solchem intimen Content immer das mein PING nich zu klein ist , wobei dann halt immer das problem mit Disconnects aufkommt :-P 

ein teufelskreis :-)


----------



## Progamer13332 (14. April 2010)

häh?, nicht vorhanden in wow, der thread is langweilig und unlustig :>


----------



## Maladin (14. April 2010)

Mir hat die Spamkette nicht gefaller. Die Beiträge wurden entfernt. Bleibt bitte sachlich und beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Xlopez (14. April 2010)

in TW kommt immer der Spruch:

"Geht an meine Kanone"

da antworte ich immer "nur wenn du deine Hose oben läßt!"


----------



## Bannogk (14. April 2010)

Mit dem Equip kommste die Inze nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (14. April 2010)

Hero mode


----------



## Mollari (14. April 2010)

looking for group 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glied (14. April 2010)

Lowies Ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephaston (14. April 2010)

nerf


----------



## Silitria (14. April 2010)

epicfail xD


we raid naked



gs 4200 aber gs ist nicht gleich skill ;-)


----------



## Itirian (14. April 2010)

"Equip"check in der Fusgängerzone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (14. April 2010)

Overpowerd
Lebende Bombe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Epixxxe


----------



## Karius (15. April 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1699 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tezja (16. April 2010)

e-p-i-c


----------



## Delorion (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (16. April 2010)

Delorion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den versteh ich nicht. :/


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

nerdrage ^^


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2010)

lfm healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

Grafikbug

Cannot connect due to server traffic


Wer weiss welches Spiel ich meine kennt mein Leiden xD


----------



## Sorrowrain (16. April 2010)

Ihre Probeversion ist abgelaufen, Besuchen sie Bitte http://www.wow-europe.com/account um Ihren Account zu erweitern

nene joke

Vor zwei Wochen Firstkill Soloraid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gab sogar nen erfolg xDD

ahh vergessen Heute um 20:00 Uhr Wieder Soloraid Ma schaun ob was dropt "MANN" weis ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12225

musste ich irgendwie bei Schmunzeln xD



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12233


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=159

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50250


jajaja schon gut, ich weiss, ich bin grad leicht angeheitert!!


Edit: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=45124

trifft wohl auf viele hier zu xD




Oke, hier ist der beste:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=39


----------



## Karius (16. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Oke, hier ist der beste:
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=39



^^


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (16. April 2010)

episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (16. April 2010)

[url=http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=24343]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## Karius (16. April 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> [url=http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=24343]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol, der könnte es sogar in meine Top Ten schaffen. ^^


----------



## Shadowforce2 (16. April 2010)

Casual xD


----------



## Wiikend (16. April 2010)

/2 Suche anschluss an irgendeinen 10er.....xD


----------



## Beklop'Tar (16. April 2010)

omg mein account wurde gehackt -.-


----------



## HappyPaw (16. April 2010)

"Verbleibende Fehlversuche : 00"


----------



## Cadence (16. April 2010)

afk

(Fernbeziehung)


----------



## Thori'dal (16. April 2010)

also ich fang ja gern so an 
Quest: Überredungskunst
dann kommt 
Quest: Jetzt geht's lo-os! ^^
aber dann fragt man sich doch immer 
Quest: Und Ihr dachtet, Murlocs würden schlecht riechen!xD


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (12. August 2010)

Hmm, netter Thread hier.
Da fällt mir doch gleich was ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Wir können dir hierbei leider nicht weiterhelfen."


----------



## Terminsel (12. August 2010)

Nekrit schrieb:


> Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das heißt, du stichst blitzschnell zu und verschwindest dann wieder? *g*

Beim Raidleiter wäre es so: "Hm, das war noch nicht optimal, aber wir werden langsam besser!"

Apropos: Wird ein Penis festgenommen. Die Polizei hinterher: "Aber wenigstens hat er gestanden."


----------



## chorg (12. August 2010)

Wieder olle Leichen ausgegraben ? Gabs schonmal vor nicht allzulanger Zeit. Su Fu nutzen und ist eh John Wayne


----------



## rhams (12. August 2010)

Echt geiler Thread

Hab noch nicht alles gelesen, aber mir fällt spontan AFK ein.

Oder durch die Instanz ziehen lassen.

Oder wie wäre es mt DND


----------



## Terminsel (12. August 2010)

chorg schrieb:


> Wieder olle Leichen ausgegraben ? Gabs schonmal vor nicht allzulanger Zeit. Su Fu nutzen und ist eh John Wayne



Su Fu? Ist das eine Kampfsportart? Außerdem konnte John Wayne keine Kampfsportart, der konnte nur gut mit dem Colt umgehen!


----------



## Thau (12. August 2010)

"never play on patchday" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (12. August 2010)

Jeder für sich


----------



## Endgiftet (12. August 2010)

Einmal im Monat hat die Instanz 5 Tage "Cooldown" wegen Wartungsarbeiten.....


----------



## Sarvan (12. August 2010)

Paladine sind wie Kondome-mit ihnen ist es sicherer, aber ohne sie macht es einfach mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (12. August 2010)

Eisblock


----------



## Kankru (12. August 2010)

Ansturm und verwüsten xD


----------



## Seryma (12. August 2010)

Episch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (12. August 2010)

was für ein Thread ^^ 

Befürchte aber das hier viele Addons brauchen wie "DBM" sonst wissen se ja gar nicht was se machen müssen xD



aber eins fällt mir dazu noch ein , gibt doch so ein schönes Murloc video wo der begriff "Epischer Streitkolben" fällt .-... herrlich ...


----------



## Regine55 (12. August 2010)

lfm 3o3 für 2k Rating


----------



## Fuzzymouth (12. August 2010)

Der Reiz des Unbekannten sozusagen^^.

Da fällt mir OT ein: "Du nicht nehmen mich....."


----------



## Flowersun (12. August 2010)

Du warst ein Böses Mädchen---> Sühne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt wirds Dämonisch-----------> Metamorphose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für den gewissen Kitzel---------> Magie verstärken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (12. August 2010)

/shimmy


----------



## HenrikP. (12. August 2010)

Nachtschimmer schrieb:


> Weitreichende Stöße



hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (12. August 2010)

Gnom in Bondage - YOU NO TAKE CANDLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kylezcouzin (12. August 2010)

Karhedron schrieb:


> Schurkenrota: Kopfnuss, fieser Trick und dann Verschwinden^^






Meine Fresse der war jetz geil xD

Hab so lachen müssen dass sogar mein Chef mich dumm angschaut hat xD


----------



## Legendofz (12. August 2010)

100% Geiler thread...

Mal überlegen, welcher Begriff: OP^^

Taktik: Hammer der Gerechtikkeit (Drink einladen),Lichtblitz (verdecktes kompliment), Buße (eine traurige Geschichte aus der Vergangenheit erzählen), Heiliges Licht (Deine Augen / Kompliment passend...), Reiserouten-FP "zu dir oder zu mir", So, nun Kreuzfahrerstoß, Göttlicher Sturm und sie castet danach eh erstmal Stille

Klase: Casanove-Paladin
Volksfähikeit: Single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG

Legend


----------



## kylezcouzin (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> "HERE COMES BLADESTORM, wtf disarm ._., LOL VANISH KKTHXBYE"
> 
> gut abgeleitet ist aber auch "In den Classic Instanzen lernste raiden"
> 
> viel spass dabei das hässliche bild wieder ausm kopf zu kriegen.



Sehr geil...Das is epic Alter xD


----------



## orcrock (12. August 2010)

- dpstest an der puppe

- adrenalinrausch und dann "stoss ins finstere" spammen. oder auch "ausweiten"


----------



## Flowersun (12. August 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Echt traurig was hier einige Schreiben.




Jajaja wir wissens mittlerweile. Hast du auch öfters erwähnt. Wird aber auch nicht lustiger. Also setz dich in deinen Garten/Straße und warte bis n Stück Himmel runterfällt oder n Bus kommt!


----------



## Cravok (12. August 2010)

@Topic "Ihr habt nicht genug Geld" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem ein sehr lustiger Thread bei dem ich mich das ein oder andere mal weggefetzt habe... =)


----------



## Cravok (12. August 2010)

Und an alle anderen leute die sowas diskreditieren mensch leute das ist doch nur ein bisschen Comedy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (12. August 2010)

"So rum soll man es wohl nicht knicken!"


----------



## KickX (12. August 2010)

never play on a bloody day...


----------



## Simsonite (12. August 2010)

rdy check und draufstürzen !


----------



## Ukmâsmú (12. August 2010)

boss incoming


----------



## fildus (12. August 2010)

Also mir würden Dinge einfallen, die man lieber nicht von seiner Freundin hören will

- "Omgz lol, dein Zauberstab ist ein Gnom"
- "Lern 2 play"
- "Je mehr Energie du einsetzt, destö höher wird mein Wutbalken"
- " Er ist zwar jetzt lila, aber "Epic" ist anders"

zu mir:

Mein Hochheiliger Schlaghammer ist an meine Riesenei er gebunden

und

bis ich 10 war musste ich im sitzen pinkeln, dann habe ich gelernt 2-Hand-Kolben zu tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eboron (12. August 2010)

skill > equipt =P


----------



## Kersyl (12. August 2010)

Never play on patch day...
was der patch ist, sollt klar sein^^


----------



## Megapunk (12. August 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> 3ten Fall mit dem 4ten Fall vertauscht......sehr peinlich



Das war die Grammatikbackpfeife^^


----------



## Regine55 (12. August 2010)

fildus schrieb:


> bis ich 10 war musste ich im sitzen pinkeln, dann habe ich gelernt 2-Hand-Kolben zu tragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hahah beste ever xD made my day. Dank dir vielmals dafür.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. August 2010)

lfg random


----------



## Drazmodaan (12. August 2010)

Oh Gott ist das arm - man merkt, es sind Schulferien! weiter so Leute, und wenn euch die Emotionen übermannen, dampf ablassen, mehr wird dabei eh nich rauskommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ludgrun (12. August 2010)

in enrage oO


----------



## Pako (12. August 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Never play on patch day...
> was der patch ist, sollt klar sein^^




Der war echt nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Für alle die es nicht verstanden haben gibts nen kleinen Tipp: Erdbeerwoche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (12. August 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Der war echt nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war ja nich schwer zu erraten ^^

P.S: Wieso können protection palas keine kinder kriegen...?^^


----------



## Pako (12. August 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Das war ja nich schwer zu erraten ^^
> 
> P.S: Wieso können protection palas keine kinder kriegen...?^^



Hmm komm nicht drauf ^^. Sags


----------



## Pastwalker (12. August 2010)

Ich sag nur BÄÄÄM OLDER ! xD


----------



## Benegeserit (12. August 2010)

*" Du hast mir den Auftritt versaut du Ratte"*

muss man nicht verstehn^^


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Ich muss leider den Spielverderber spielen und die Party beenden.

Es gab ein paar etwas versteifte (haha) Beschwerden bzgl. des nicht jugendfreien Inhaltes des Threads.
Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen, aber nach weiteren Prüfungen der Beiträge wurden Hinweise durch die Moderatoren von einigen Teilnehmern ignoriert und ich musste eben extreme Geschmacklosigkeiten entfernen. Um diesen Aufwand in Zukunft zu Vermeiden, muss ich den Thread leider schließen. Sorry.


----------

